# B-MOVIE : Apocalypse now



## DrZombie (Jun 18, 2005)

Johny Snow parks his dirt bike at the side of a house in a rich american suburb. He walks casually around the house to the backporch.

"*Oh Johny, how good of you to drop by. Congratulations with your graduation. Once again.*
*Oh, you look more and more like your father every day I see you, God bless his soul. Here, sit down. I'll get you some Iced Tea. I'll tell Roger you're here*."

The kind fifty-ish lady disappears in the house. Johny sits down at the table in the backporch. A few moments later Uncle Roger appears.

"*Well, well, well. Look at you. Ready for your camping trip*?" He smiles at aunt Betty when she brings the Iced Tea and some coockies. After a few seconds of silence she gets the hint.
"*Euhm, well I'll leave you two to it then. I'll ehm, just go watch some television then. Drop by before you leave Johny*." With a look that promises a long talk when Johny has left she goes back inside. 

"*Allright Johny. You've been there before. You know I trust you, but make sure your friends don't wreck the place. There's a map in the car, and you know where the detailed maps are. There's plenty of gas left at the cabin, you should be allright. Just bring the empty container back when you leave*."

His voice drops down to a conspirational whisper: "*Look, I phoned All at the market there. He knows you'll pick up a few crates of beer 'for me'. You still have to pay for'em though. And you know, beer can open, gun closet closed. Don't do anything stupid. And if you go hunting, don't fart around with weapons. But you know that, don't you?"*

At a normal tone:
"*I told Sheriff O'mally you'd go to the cabin for a week. Just drop by when you get to the village, and let him know when you leave. He won't give you any hassle, he just likes to know who's around. Tell him something when you go on a long hike as well, you never know what might happen, ok? Here's the keys to the car, the house and the gun locker. I expect evrything to be as clean as when you arrived, ok? No go kiss your aunty goodbye*."


Johny gets a bear hug from Uncle Roger. "*You'd make my brother proud, you know that, don't you, Johny?"*
A little emberassed he goes inside, to find his aunt standing in the kitchen. He gets hugged and kissed again.
"*Take care Johny. ANd don't get shot again, will you*?"

With a roar, the Landcruiser starts, and a few minutes later Johny arrives home. In front of his house a few friends wait, with their packs and bags ready.


----------



## Seeten (Jun 18, 2005)

Brittany runs over to Jonny, and hugs him, gives him a quick kiss, and hops in the front seat next to him, calling back to Brian, "*Hey Bri, just put my bags in the trunk, would you? Thanks!*"


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

Lugging so many bags you can barely see him, Brian sets them down behind the car.  *"I don't know where all this stuff is gonna fit.  We're only going for a week you know Brit, you didn't need 7 bags.  And why do three of them feel like shoes?"*

*"Johny, you have a roof carrage for this thing?  Looks like we're gonna need it."*


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 18, 2005)

Stephanie pulls up in her Porsche and takes a moment to put up the top and fix her hair after the ride. Getting out of the car, she tosses her two small bags in the back. An experienced traveller, she has learned to pack light. 

*"Hey everyone! Thanks again for inviting me, I need a break."*


----------



## Seeten (Jun 18, 2005)

"*Bri, stop clowning and put my bags in the back. Hey Steph, nice to see you. You're welcome, its nice to have some new blood around here!*"

Brittany has her head out the front passenger window, and her sunglasses on, skimpy top and a short sundress.


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

Brian whistles at Stephanie *"Hey Steph, lookin good.  Gonna be glad to have you around for the week.  Nice ride."*

Brian is dressed in a white sleeveless top and cut-off jean shorts, with a pair of sunglasses on.

"Brit, where is everyone else gonna sit with all your stuff back here?  Unless Johny will let me strap you to the roof."  Brian grins and moves teasingly for his sister.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 19, 2005)

Jonny just sits behind the wheel, blocking out the noise around him after the kiss from his girlfriend. Running through the trip in his head, trying to get the directions right. Unfortunately it takes a moment for Brains question to get through.
*"Yeah, sorry I was running through the trip. We have bungee cords under the seats. If that doesn’t work I can get the car top carrier out of the basement."* He then turns his attention to everyone. *"Lets get moving, we have a few stops to make on the way, and one of them is for beer."* After the strapping Brittany to the roof remark. *"I don’t think so, and if you bring it up again, then no beer for you."* He then shoots his friend a big smile.

He is wearing a light gray t-shirt with the school mascot on it, and cut off jean shorts.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

*Anthony 'Meat'*

Anthony hurtles around the corner on his pushbike skidding to a halt in front of the group. Before his stay in hospital he had always been a car man, big petrol guzzling 4WD's being his favourite. Now that he had developed a concsience he was using pedal power as often as he could, it was also helping him to regain his muscle tone. *"Sorry I'm late"* he huffs, out-of-breath, *"Got some room in there for my meager possessions?" * he grins as he eyes the designer labelled luggage set that takes up most of the room. His eyes scan the area and he asks of his friends *"anyone seen Muffy"*


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 20, 2005)

From underneath Brian and Brit's bags, Rod sits up, half asleep, and yawns.  He pushes the duffel that was on top of him out of the car, and stretches his arms, as he unfolds form the fetal position he was sleeping in on the ride over.  In a half intelligible, yawning slur, he says, *"Heya kids.  Whas shakin'?"*  He picks up his duffel and scratches the shaved part on the back of his head with the other hand.  He blinks, bleary eyed, and squints in the sunlight.  Looking around at all the brand names, and luxury cars, he keeps his thoughts to himself...for now.


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

Brian mysteriously keep packing stuff in the car "*Come on Rod, quit foolin.  we got to get everything packed so we can go."* 

Brian whispers to Johny *"I thought you told Meat Muffy left him for that oil barron?"*


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 21, 2005)

Rod said:
			
		

> In a half intelligible, yawning slur, he says, *"Heya kids. Whas shakin'?"*




"Hey, Rod! Glad you could make it." She rushes up to him and flashes him a big smile. "How's the band thing going? Find a  new bassist yet?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2005)

*Anthony*

*"Hey Rod, long time dude"* Anthony says, extending his hand *"I hope that we can get along on this trip eh? Let bygones be bygones? Water under the bridge and all, turns out she didn't dig either of us that much anyway"*


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 21, 2005)

Walking right past Stephanie, Rod steps right up to "Meat" and grabs his hand.  Hard.  *"Hey, hey!  No problem, um...Anthony."* he says, having always refused to call this little guy, 'Meat'.  *"Hey, if you don't cry over my sloppy seconds, I won't either.  I was done anyways."* he says, smug as can be, and kind of uncomfortable around this crowd.

He turns around, mumbling, *"Did someone say something......"* and then in feigned recognition, *"Oh, hey Steph.  Yeah, we had this loser try out, but he sucked.  It looks like I'll have to play the cut on the track for our record."* he says, as if the whole world was waiting on baited breath for some MP3's cut in his mom's basement.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 21, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> He turns around, mumbling, *"Did someone say something......"* and then in feigned recognition, *"Oh, hey Steph.  Yeah, we had this loser try out, but he sucked.  It looks like I'll have to play the cut on the track for our record."* he says, as if the whole world was waiting on baited breath for some MP3's cut in his mom's basement.




Steph smiles at his comment. "Cool. Can't wait to hear it." She fumbles in her bag for her iPod. "You hear the new Unseen record yet? Oh my God, it's great. It almost made my friend Sarah puke the other day while she was in the car with me!" Steph laughs, taking obvious pleasure in her friend's discomfort at her new musical tastes.

"So, we ready to go or what?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> He turns around, mumbling, *"Did someone say something......"* and then in feigned recognition, *"Oh, hey Steph.  Yeah, we had this loser try out, but he sucked.  It looks like I'll have to play the cut on the track for our record."* he says, as if the whole world was waiting on baited breath for some MP3's cut in his mom's basement.



*"Yeah, good luck on that Rod.  That new drummer of yours is quite an improvement over yours truely.  Just doesn't look like music is the way my career is going to go.  Naval accadamy said they could probably fit me in on a football scholarship even though I've been out of it a year, but I'm thinkin of taking some of the advanced training they're talking about for me instead."*  It suddently occurs to Brian that he shouldn't have said that.  *"And Brit, don't say a word to dad about that.  If I'm gonna play football, it's going to be for me, not him."*


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> *"I'm thinkin of taking some of the advanced training they're talking about for me instead."*



*"Sure, man."*  says Rod, *"You let me know when you get that black helicopter and all."*  He chuckles to himself, and rolls his eyes an the thought of the US military doing anything but screwing someone over.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 22, 2005)

Jonny listens to the chatter of a bit and then jumps in. *“Guys we are burning daylight here, can we get the show on the road, we still need to get gas, and I would like to get there before dark. We can call everyone who didn’t make it here to meet us in town; they can catch up with us at the watercreeck inn when we stop for dinner.”* He then starts the rover to emphasize his desire to get moving. *Oh an I burned some CD’s with a mix of songs, so everyone gets to hear something they like.”* He then looks to Brittany with a smile. *”You can choose first.”*


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

*"Let's Roll" *  Brian hops in the back.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

*"Cool, just let me put the bike in your Uncles back yard - only be a tick"* Anthony wheels the bike to a safe storage place and then clambers into the back of the car *"You know Rod, I've got to clear something up"* he says to the punk, *"Meat doesn't refer to my stature, it's short for Meatloaf, it was either that or Horse, if you get my meaning"*


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> *"...it was either that or Horse, if you get my meaning."*




Steph glances up at Meat's statement with eyes wide with innocence. "You mean, like, dumb as a horse?" She smiles widely at the group.

Putting one leg up on the seat in front of her, Stephanie settles in for the trip.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 22, 2005)

*"Or a horses ass, hahahahaha, ok, now that the custom of insulting Meat is finished we can go."* He then stops for a moment. *"One more thing, has everyone gone to the bathroom, we are not stopping till we get there, so go now, or forever hold your… Hey who kicked my seat?"*


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

*"Yes Mom, we went" * Brian says sarcasticly.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 22, 2005)

With a grin Johnny says, *”So, that’s what I smell.”*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

*Anthony 'Meat'*

*"Dude, for a man who is so keen to get going you're taking too long to kick this baby into gear. You sure you're parole officer said you could play? Or you looking to get caught so you can spend some more time inside playing with your best friend Big Jim"* 'Meat' quips with a wink.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 22, 2005)

Johny throws the big 4x4 into first gear. As usual, he's a bit heavy on the clutch in the first few minutes, the manual gearbox taking a bit to get used to again.
It takes a while to leave suburbia, but finally you make it to the highway. Amidst the chatter and the arguing abou music you turn to a smaller road, and you slowly get on your way to the middle of nowhere.
A hitchhiking bum causes some comment, but since you couldn't fit anyone else in, and he's hitchiking the other way, you don't stop.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 22, 2005)

Rod squeezes into the cargo space of the truck.  Being kind of lanky, it seems that it's an oddly comfortable position for him.  He puts his iPod phones in his ears, turns on 'The Dwarves', and starts playing with his dirty hair.  Occasionally, he'll turn forward to make a face at anyone looking back at him, or to put something that he found on the floor in Meat's hair, just to see how long it takes for him to figure it out.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 22, 2005)

Stephanie stifles a laugh at Rod's game, barely able to contain herself. As they pass by the hitchhiker, she raises her head with curiousity, but says nothing.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 22, 2005)

*Damn Meat, how did you know about Big Jim, are you cheating on me?* He watches meat face in the rearview mirrior.

Noticing everyone’s passing interest in the hitchhiking bum; Johnny can’t help but make a comment. *”Ya know if this was one of those horror movies you all watch, that bum would magically appear at the cabin that he doesn’t even know about, and try to kill us.”* He doesn’t even try to hide his laughter.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

*"Eh Johny, I forgot to mention.  I ran in to Shannon the other day.  She's quite a looker now.  Anyway, I invited her along too.  I think she'll be meeting us at the watercreeck inn"*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

*Meat*

*"Hey did any of you guys see that car parked back there? Slow down Johhny, slow down dude, it looked like someone had been hurt"* Anthony says in a rush *"Dude stop the car and backup, over near those trees over there"*


----------



## zantriel (Jun 23, 2005)

*”What!?”* Johnny pulls the vehicle over to the shoulder and backs up a bit, stopping at the trees. He then jumps out of the Rover and looks for the car Meat mentioned.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

Anthony almost falls out of the jeep in his haste to help the apparently injured person *"Over here dude, follow me"* he says to Johhny as he runs towards the parked car.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Brian gets out and follows Meat to see what he found.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 23, 2005)

Johnny yells back *"Brit there is a first aid kit in my bag, we might need it, can you get it for me."* He then runs after Meat, heading towards the car.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 23, 2005)

Steph gets out, but stays near the still running truck with her arms crossed, looking a bit nervous about the whole thing. She gets out her cell phone and checks for service.


----------



## Seeten (Jun 23, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> Johnny yells back *"Brit there is a first aid kit in my bag, we might need it, can you get it for me."* He then runs after Meat, heading towards the car.




Brittany heads to the back of the car, opens the trunk, and leans over all the bags rummaging around until she finds Jonny's bag and digs into it till she gets the first aid kit, after about a minute she heads after them, walking at a decent clip, in case someone is really hurt. "*I've got it, be right there*!"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 23, 2005)

*"Dude."*


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 23, 2005)

Steph's nervousness is a little increased when she sees that she has no connection.

John, brian and anthony rush towards the car. A man lies on the ground on his back, his feetstill in the car. His throat, mouth and shirt are drenched in blood. When you approach he stirs.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 23, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Steph's nervousness is a little increased when she sees that she has no connection.




"CED*ing Cingular."

She starts to pace back and forth, arms still crossed in front.

*Colorful Expletive Deleted


----------



## Seeten (Jun 23, 2005)

"*Oh my god!*" Brittany stops, gaping at the body, "*There is...blood!*"


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 23, 2005)

*"Oh really?* says Rod as he sits up and pulls his earbuds out.  *"I gotta see this..."* he says as the trots over to ogle at the scene.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

*"Get him out of the street so no one hits him"* Brian says.  Brian looks for signs of an accident, or if he was dragged out of the carn and attacked.  (Having failed my spot check)


----------



## zantriel (Jun 23, 2005)

*"Wait, if he has a neck injury it will make it worst."*  He takes the first aid kit from Brittney, and gives her a quick hug, seeing that she is distressed. He then kneels next to the man. *"sir… sir, can you speak? Can you tell me what happened?"* Johnny is becoming upset, and now wishes he took a first aid class. But he does look the man over to see if he can help with the obvious problems.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 24, 2005)

*"Here Johhny, move out of the way, I picked up a thing or two while I was in hospital"* taking the first aid kit Anthony kneels beside the injured man, *"step back people give me some room"* he urges as he feels for a pulse.

OOC Treat Injury 12 +5 (skill) = 17


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 24, 2005)

"*I'm allright, I'm allright. Just a goddamn nosebleed*." The man says, emberased by all he fuss."*I was just laying down with my feet up*."
"*Eeeuhrm, you guys wouldn't happen to have some cleenex handy?"*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 24, 2005)

*Anthony 'Meat'*

Anthony pulls a gauze from the first aid kit *"Man you had us freaked out. Here"* he says as he stands and tucks the first aid kit under his arm *"A word of advice Champ"* Anthony says as he turns towards the jeep *"Next time make an effort not to look so dead dude"* he says over his shoulder as he crunches his way through the scree that litters the shoulder of the road *"C'mon guys, sorry to have held us up"*


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 24, 2005)

Rods makes a face and pushes his shoulders forward, hands in his pockets.  As he leans back on the truck, he kicks some dirt, and mumbles, *"Great.  I ain't getin' no HIV or nuthin' else that starts with an H over this yokel."*  Obviously unimpressed with the situation, he stands there and stares at the guy on the ground.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

*"Let's go, this was a waste."* Brian says, disgusted.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny laughs, *See even in real life horror movies are fake.* He looks at the guy on the on the ground. *Sorry about that, when we drove by it looked like you might be hurt, so if your ok we will be heading off.*


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 24, 2005)

"*Yeah yeah I'm fine. I'll be on my way in a moment. Don't worry about me*".The man gets up and enters his car.

When everyone gets in the journey continues.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 24, 2005)

Steph gets back in the Rover with obvious relief, happy to be on the way.


----------



## Jennileerose (Jun 25, 2005)

Shannon had arrived at the local diner early. It always seemed that she arrived early to places. 

She sat in a booth, sipping a strawberry shake and looking around her at the other patrons. 

She sipped and spotted a couple in the parking lot outside who were having a heated debate about something. At least that's what Shannon assumed was happening. The woman was waving her arms and pointing at the man who was shrugging his shoulders and appeared to be yelling back, red faced.

Shannon pulled out a pen and one of her ever present notebooks. 

She set the shake down, and chewed on the end of her pen thoughtfully, tilting her head as she continued to watch the exchange.

_It would appear that she's mad at him....that he forgot something....I wonder what it could be? He's yelling back. Acting defensive. Perhaps it was unimportant?_ She scribbled in her slightly messy print.

She picked her shake back up and sipped it again, tilting her head the other way, her brown hair falling over her shoulder. Watching and waiting.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 25, 2005)

*Watercreeck, pop 325 1/2*

Watercreeck is a small town. A very small town. At the center, there is a small crossroad, one road leading up to the mountains, one towards a few large farms, and one onwards to the next village some fifty miles away.
At the crossroads there is the local diner/hotel, the watercreeck inn. It's an old wooden building, the ground floor being the diner, and the two upper floors being hotelrooms.
Shannon easily has a booth to herself. There is an elderly coupple having a quiet conversation a few tables away. The friendly waitress, Sue, occupies herself with cleaning some allready clean glasses.
The diner was redecorated somewhere in the early seventies. The main theme seems to be hunting and fishing. Someone, presumably the owner, appears on several pictures, smiling and shaking hands with various has-beens or now dead tv-actors and second-rate singers in hunting outfits.

On the opposite side Joe's Hardware store & Gas station is easily the largest building around. Joe seems to sell almost everything, from food and groceries to canned goods, camping gear, clothes, hunting gear, fishing gear, farmtools, and everything you need to repair one of the beaten-up pickup trucks that stands outside his garage. Someone in a a dirty overall is talking to a driver while filling up his car. On the parking lot a couple seems to be having an argument, much to the amusement of the overall-guy and the driver.

The sheriff's office-cum-town hall-cum-primary school, such as it is, occupy another corner. A police jeep stands on the parking lot, but not much else is moving.

The last corner is occupied by a fairly large house. A copper plate is attached to the wall, but is too far off to be easily read.

About fifty fairly similar fouses line the main street. They are faitly well maintained. A few cars stand in the driveways, indicating that at least some people are home. At the far end of town a small church and graveyard have some room for themselves.

Not much is moving in the afternoon sun. The town appears to be waiting for the tourism season to get started in a week or two.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

*"Meat, you got us dragged into stoping for that guy, so you're buying dinner."* Brian announces as he gets out of the rover and stretches his legs.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 25, 2005)

"Watercreek Inn! They have great cheeseburgers."

Steph gets out and stretches her limbs, glad to take a break. She starts walking toward the resturant.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Watercreek Inn! They have great cheeseburgers."
> 
> Steph gets out and stretches her limbs, glad to take a break. She starts walking toward the resturant.



*"You can eat cheeseburgers on your diet?  I need to learn that one."*  Brian walks with Steph to the restraunt.  *"That does sound good though,  The ones at basic are... well... I think it's best they not be described."*


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> *"You can eat cheeseburgers on your diet?  I need to learn that one."*  Brian walks with Steph to the restraunt.  *"That does sound good though,  The ones at basic are... well... I think it's best they not be described."*




Steph shrugs. "I dunno, I've never really had to diet much. As long as I'm not a total oinker, I don't gain weight."

As she approaches the plate glass window in the front of the diner, she lets out a exclaimation. "Hey, there's Shannon!"


----------



## zantriel (Jun 26, 2005)

*"Man, I'm starving."* He then looks to Brittany. *"Hey babe, you ready?"*


----------



## Jennileerose (Jun 27, 2005)

Shannon had grown bored watching the couple argue and noticed people approaching.  She saw Stephanie and almost choked on her shake.  

_Oh my god they're here....okay okay, calm Shannon...calm...these people aren't here to poke fun at you...you were invited too remember?_

She set the glass down and made one last note in her notebook before putting it away.

_god help me this weekend...I have the strangest feeling I'm going to need it...._


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 27, 2005)

Steph enters the diner bearing a wide smile for Shannon, plopping into the booth next to her. "Hi, Shannon! Ready for the big trip?" She grabs the menu and starts looking for a waiter to flag down. 

"Gimmie the biggest, baddest cheeseburger you've got. Something with cheddar, bacon, and chili. And a vanilla shake, please. Thanks!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 27, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Steph enters the diner bearing a wide smile for Shannon, plopping into the booth next to her. "Hi, Shannon! Ready for the big trip?" She grabs the menu and starts looking for a waiter to flag down.
> 
> "Gimmie the biggest, baddest cheeseburger you've got. Something with cheddar, bacon, and chili. And a vanilla shake, please. Thanks!"



Sliding into the booth next to Shannon, Anthony grins excitedly at her before turning to the waiter *"I'll have what she's having"* he says *"except make mine a caramel shake please"*


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

Brian slides across from Shannon *"What she's having sounds great.  Just hold the chilli on mine."*

*"Hey there Shannon, glad you could make it."*


----------



## Jennileerose (Jun 27, 2005)

Blushing, Shannon barely manages to utter out a few syllables before Brian greets her. 

*"I-I'm fine...thank you for inviting me."* She says, in her quiet voice, her hair half-hiding her face.

She feels a little squished in the booth, but she's kinda skinny so she doesn't mind.  Her shake nearly gone, she asks the waitress for a glass of ice water and a grilled cheese sandwhich.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2005)

Meat stands up *"Gotta go, keep my seat warm will ya?"* he says with a wink at Shannon *"Back in a sec"*. He squeezes out of the booth and makes his way over to the door with the sign that reads 'Boars' plastered on its front *"Glad I'm not a sow"* he mutters to himself with a wry grin as he pushes the door open.

The gleaming interior of the bath room is redolent with the smell of ammonia, a testament to its recent visit by the cleaner. Meat strides to the trough and releaves himself with an audible sigh. After cleaning up Meat makes his way back to the table, passing the waiter on the way he grabs his attention * "Hey dude. What's the deal with the army base near here? See many of them in town do ya? I expcted to see more of a military presence here"*


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 28, 2005)

Rod walks in behind everyone.  After looking at he menu in disgust, he is about to go off about the evils of industrialized meat production in America, when he hears it.....


			
				Jennileerose said:
			
		

> .....she asks the waitress for a glass of ice water and a grilled cheese sandwich.



_Woah..._thinks Rod, _she's cute AND possibly vegetarian!_ *"I'll have the same."* he quickly says to the waitress.  He smiles at Shannon, and for a brief instant, hopes that this weekend, someone may talk about something other than makeup and sports.  *"So,"* he says, *"have you ever read 'Fast Food Nation'?"* as he idly starts playing with his fork.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> *"So,"* he says, *"have you ever read 'Fast Food Nation'?"* as he idly starts playing with his fork.




"I dunno if this counts, Rod. Not much different than the burgers I make at home." Steph grins at him playfully. "Besides, I don't know how you manage to keep healthy eating rabbit food all the time. Don't get me wrong, I like a nice salad, but only as a side with my ribeye."


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

*"I'm supprised you're able to keep your strength up Rod.  I know one of the O-linemen turned Vegan, the guy went for 290 down to 140, and now he's a twig.  Cost him a scholorship too.  I think he got involved in some cult of some kind though, cause he didn't seem to care."*


----------



## taitzu52 (Jun 28, 2005)

*"When he's in his thirties, fat, and worried about cancer, we'll se who keeps their strength up."* Rod replies, feeling almost victorious that his premonition of sports talk was correct.  *"Do you have any idea what kind of hormones and antibiotics they shoot into a ribeye, Steph....."* he starts, prepared to go on about the dangers of commercial farming unless he is interrupted.


----------



## Bobitron (Jun 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> *"Do you have any idea what kind of hormones and antibiotics they shoot into a ribeye, Steph....."* he starts, prepared to go on about the dangers of commercial farming unless he is interrupted.




Steph shrugs and smiles happily as the waiter appears with her burger, blissful in the invincibility of youth.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> *"When he's in his thirties, fat, and worried about cancer, we'll se who keeps their strength up."* Rod replies, feeling almost victorious that his premonition of sports talk was correct.



Brian chuckles *"You know Rod, Vegan means vegitarian."*

He takes a big bite out of his hamberger and makes sure Rod knows he's enjoying it.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> *"When he's in his thirties, fat, and worried about cancer, we'll se who keeps their strength up."* Rod replies, feeling almost victorious that his premonition of sports talk was correct.  *"Do you have any idea what kind of hormones and antibiotics they shoot into a ribeye, Steph....."* he starts, prepared to go on about the dangers of commercial farming unless he is interrupted.



*"That’s why my family shops at the Health food store, free range chickens and cows, no chemicals used, it may cost more but man it tastes great. Healthy meat, I’ll show ya when we get back. But right now I’m going to enjoy some unhealthy meat. You only live once, why not enjoy it sometimes."* He looks to the waitress. *"I’ll have the biggest burger you have, and I want it loaded. Also a chocolate shake."* He then smiles at Brittney. [/b]"What would you like?"[/b]


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 29, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> After cleaning up Meat makes his way back to the table, passing the waiter on the way he grabs his attention *"Hey dude. What's the deal with the army base near here? See many of them in town do ya? I expcted to see more of a military presence here"*



*"Well, not really, the entrance to the camp is over the ridge, in the other valley. But from what I hear from my cousin they hardly ever go out. They have their own bar, movie and sportscomplex on the site he says."* He shrugs. "*Not that we miss 'em. I don't fancy a bunch of drunk armymen chasing after local women and fighting and such*."
He then flashes a quick grin at you. "*you might wanna zip up before you get back at the table, though*."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 29, 2005)

*Meat*



			
				DrZombie said:
			
		

> He then flashes a quick grin at you. "*you might wanna zip up before you get back at the table, though*."



*"woops, thanks fella, there's a lady at the table that I'm kinda keen to impress"* he stares across the room at where his friends are sitting to make sure Shannon isn't watching and then pulls his zip up. Sauntering back over to his friends he says *"So we eat and then what are we doing? Straight out to the house?"*


----------



## Jennileerose (Jun 29, 2005)

Shannon smiles and listens to everyone chatter. 

Finally she speaks up. *I just went vegtarian acutally.* She says, smiling shyly and blusing a little. *I just don't like meat that much really...and I get plenty of protein by supplementing with soy and dairy products.*

Feeling like she's being too chatty, she quiets down and drains the rest of her shake, making slight eye contact with Rod. 

_hmmm....he's interesting....they all seem to be nice....perhaps this will warrent more investigation._ She thinks to herself.


----------



## zantriel (Jun 29, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> *"woops, thanks fella, there's a lady at the table that I'm kinda keen to impress"* he stares across the room at where his friends are sitting to make sure Shannon isn't watching and then pulls his zip up. Sauntering back over to his friends he says *"So we eat and then what are we doing? Straight out to the house?"*



*"We have two stops to make first, then its off to the cabin"*


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 29, 2005)

A few minutes later the waiter arrives with the food and drink. The "vegetarian" burgers look like improvisations, but the "real" burgers are a feast for hungry eyes.

"*You guys on holiday here? Hey, aren't you Rogers' nephew*?"


----------



## zantriel (Jun 29, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> A few minutes later the waiter arrives with the food and drink. The "vegetarian" burgers look like improvisations, but the "real" burgers are a feast for hungry eyes.
> 
> "*You guys on holiday here? Hey, aren't you Rogers' nephew*?"



Johnny smiles at the waiter, *"Yeah, that would be me, we are up here on a graduation celebration."* He feels a bit uncomfortable due to the fact that he has no idea who this guy is. *"So, anything interesting going on of late?"*


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 4, 2005)

"*Interesting? Well, that depends what you call interesting. You know that those green guys released some wolves back into the wilds a couple of years ago? Seems that the wolves have been breeding like rabbits. And now they've been attackin cattle and sheep. Not even eating their kills. The farmers are getting mighty angry, and talking about shooting the wolves. So the parkrangers have gotten the sherriff to tell the farmers that if they shoot the wolves he'll have to arrest them."* He laughs. "*And now they have some sort of gov'ment biologist or such running around here, and the sheriff's of babysitting him, making sure the farmers don't show him some good southern hospitality*."
He laughs even louder.
"*The sheriff's so goddamn pissed there's steam coming out of his ears*."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 4, 2005)

*"Sounds like we should maybe reconsider going to the cabin."* Meat says upon hearing the waiters words *"We don't want to get mixed up in any of this business. Maybe we could just find a room in town here and just hang for the weekend?"*


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 5, 2005)

"WHAT?!? That's crazy. We'll be just fine. It's not like we are sleeping outside, ya know."

Sterh dismisses the concern with a wave of a ketchup-stained hand.


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

*"I think you're worrying too much Meat.  Be a man, take a risk.  I'm sure that all that is miles away from the cabin.  Besides, a week of hunting, swimming, fishing, hiking, and just kicking back is just what we all need, right Shannon?"*


----------



## zantriel (Jul 5, 2005)

Shaking his head at Meat. *"Look, when we get up there take a look at the local wildlife. If there is some then the wolfs are not in the area, if there is no wildlife then we hang out in the cabin and the wolfs are still no problem."*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 5, 2005)

*Meat*

*Ok, ok, you try spending a year in hospital not knowing whether you're going to die or walk again and see if you don't worry a little more than you used to"* Meat says throwing his hands in the air *"It's good to be with understanding 'friends'"* he continues as he rolls his eyes.

*"So let's get this show on the road then, eat up, let's hit the road"* Meat leads by example and starts woofing down his burger.


----------



## Jennileerose (Jul 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> *"I think you're worrying too much Meat. Be a man, take a risk. I'm sure that all that is miles away from the cabin. Besides, a week of hunting, swimming, fishing, hiking, and just kicking back is just what we all need, right Shannon?"*




Shannon turns red and nearly chokes on her water as she's taking a sip.  *Umm...sure.* she stammers quietly, sinking down in her seat a little.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 6, 2005)

Steph gives Shannon a big smile as she finishes off her burger. "I'm done! This one's on Daddy, everyone." She waves down the waiter and hands him an American Express card.

"Where else do we need to stop before we head out?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

*"I think Johny needed to pick up the drinks, but otherwise I think we're set."*


----------



## zantriel (Jul 6, 2005)

*"I need to talk to the sheriff before we head out. Just to let him know that we are here, then hit the store for our drinks. Plus we should pick up anything else we might want. I picked up enough junk for two weeks, but I’m not sure if I missed something."* He finishes off the last of his burger. 
He then looks to Anthony *"Dude we are your friends, that is why we are not going to let you out of this. The fresh air will do you good, hikes, swimming in the lake, and a chance to be away from your problems. And don’t worry, if there looks like a wolf problem out at the cabin we can leave. But we should be ok, the wolves should stay need the easy food source. Hunting deer is hard; hunting cows can be done with a hammer."*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 6, 2005)

*Meat*

*"Unless them cows have guns"* Anthony says as he slaps Johhny on the back and breaks into song

*He was a scrawny calf, who looked rather woozy
No one suspected he was packing an Uzi
Cows with guns

They came with a needle to stick in his thigh
He kicked for the groin, he pissed in their eye
Cow well hung

Knocked over a tractor and ran for the door
Six gallons of gas flowed out on the floor
Run cows run!

He picked up a bullhorn and jumped up on the hay
We are free roving bovines, we run free today*

Stopping and flashing a big cheesy grin at everyone Meat yells *"C'mon you all know the chorus, join in"

We will fight for bovine freedom
And hold our large heads high
We will run free with the Buffalo, or die, die, die
Cows with guns*


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 6, 2005)

Rod shakes his head.  The thought of entertainment by senseless violence (at least with animals) has turned his stomach.  He plugs in his headphones and sits around while trying to ignore Meat's singing.  He turns the iPod up, trying to get the ringing out of his head....


			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> "This one's on Daddy......This one's on Daddy......on Daddy......on Daddy......"


----------



## Jennileerose (Jul 7, 2005)

*What have I gotten myself into?*

Shannon gives Steph back a weak smile.  *Umm thank you.* she says in response to her dad's plastic paying the bill.

She sits and listens to the others and barely hides her amusement, but still stays quiet.

_what on earth have I gotten myself into?_


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 10, 2005)

After the burgerfest it's time to move on again. Food for the next week would be a good idea, some fuel for the jeep, and the vast array of hunting knives, fishing gear and guns displayed in the front window has got the boys drooling.

The shop is large, with the front section for groceries and food, and the entire rear section is crammed with survival gear, clothes and hardware.

The owner, a balding fat man in his late fifties, looks up when you enter, and cheerfully bids you to 'come in, look around, and call me when you need me'.


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

*"We should stock up on condements and other things to go with any fish or dear we catch.  Probably bring a few other things just in case we aren't too lucky, as well as for those who won't eat them anyway."* Brian suggests.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 10, 2005)

'Oh... hunting? I think I'll stay at the cabin on those little trips."

Steph walks around the store, noting very little of interest.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2005)

*"yeah not something I'm interested in either Steph but the fishing is good and you can do that while reading a book"* Meat wanders over to the old man *So, what can you tell me about fishin' in these parts?"* he asks *what are they eating at the moment?*


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 11, 2005)

Rod walks around the store playing with all the gear.  The music from his earbuds can faintly be heard from anyone close by.  He sits in camping chairs, tries on backpack, asks to see the rocket propelled grenade launchers....  

Eventually he'll either get bored, or see that everyone is ready to go.  He'll then load up his arms with 4 loaves of white bread, two jars each of peanut butter and jelly, a pack of American cheese, and about a half a dozen cans of Spaghetti-O's (he reads the label closely on those).  Realizing quickly that there's no sweets, he grabs 4 Snickers, pops one in his mouth before paying for it, and with his mouth full says, *"M'I pfergtting 'nything?"*


----------



## Jennileerose (Jul 12, 2005)

Shannon wanders around looking at various foodstuffs.  She picks up a few loaves of seven-grain bread, a jar of crunchy peanut butter, a jar of honey, a bag of mixed dipping veggies and some ranch dressing, and the only junk food she picks is a bag of cheese popcorn.  

She gets a little distracted by the stationary aise, doing a mental check of her notebooks and whether or not she needs another one.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2005)

Meat goes over to the book section looking for some interesting reading material. When he's selected a couple of pulp horror novels he heads on over to the medicines isle and stocks up on headache pills, vitamins, noDoze and Berocca's. He then grabs a couple of chocolate bars, a 6 pack of Dr Pepper (lite), a bag of bagels, a stick of butter, a carton of milk, a dozen eggs, bacon, tomato, lettuce and onion. *"are we all kickin' in for beer?* he queries *"if so, how much?"*


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 13, 2005)

Steph hands Meat a 20 and a ten from her pocket and goes back to walking around. Eventually, she gets a huge bag of Chex-mix, a couple cans of baked beans, a box of Twinkies, and two boxes of peanut butter granola bars. On her way to the register, she stops at the magazine rack while the others shop and grabs a couple fashion magazines.

"You guys just about ready?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 14, 2005)

*"I'm all set, just gotta get the beer. Johhnie still needs to see the Sheriff before we head off though - hey Johhnie you ready?"*


----------



## zantriel (Jul 14, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> *"I'm all set, just gotta get the beer. Johhnie still needs to see the Sheriff before we head off though - hey Johhnie you ready?"*



When you look for Johnny you will notice that he is not around, but with a quick glance out of the window you will see that he is sitting on the hood of the Rover.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 15, 2005)

Poking his head outside Meat yells at Johnny * Hey dude, did ya get enough beer for everyone? I've got mine and Steph's contribution here"* he says waving a handfull of bills at his friend.


----------



## zantriel (Jul 15, 2005)

Johnny grins, *“Yeah I have more than enough, I went around to the back door to pick it up; I thought it would be a bad idea to pick it up with a car full of teenagers.”* He takes the cash from Meat. *“Thanks.”* He then heads towards the drivers seat. * “Plus the back door is easier to load from; I didn’t want to haul twenty cases of beer through the store. Oh, and it’s going to be a bit of a tight trip from this point on, and try not to uncover the beer until we are done with the sheriff.”*

After everyone gets in and finds a comfortable place he drives to the sheriff’s office. He parks in a spot off to the side, away from the front windows, but not out of complete sight. Then he gets out checks the tarp that he has placed over the luggage and beer cases. _With the tarp and luggage covering the beer both inside and outside, the sheriff should be none the wiser to the beer we just picked up._

He then heads to the front door and heads in, _Hey it opened easily, they must have fixed it._ As he heads in he gives his eyes a moment to adjust to the light. Seeing one of the deputies he heads over to him and raises his hand in greeting. * “Hey Dean, I see you fixed the door.”* He thumbs back toward the main door. * “So is the sheriff around?”*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 15, 2005)

Meat waits patiently in the car, reaching over he tunes the radio into a different station - more country music blares from the speakers. *"Damn I wish they had KNAC out here"* he says to no one in particular. *"Hey Rod you got any CDs?"*


----------



## Bront (Jul 15, 2005)

Brian takes the oppertunity to get out and stretch a bit.  It's quite cramped in the back.  He looks around to see if anything interesting is happening, not likely in this small town.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 15, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> He then heads to the front door and heads in, _Hey it opened easily, they must have fixed it._ As he heads in he gives his eyes a moment to adjust to the light. Seeing one of the deputies he heads over to him and raises his hand in greeting. *“Hey Dean, I see you fixed the door.”* He thumbs back toward the main door. *“So is the sheriff around?”*




"*He's in his office. You might as well go on in, this may concern you too"* Dean says. "*Just go on in*."

Johny wanders down to the back. Through the semi-tranparent glass he can see that several people are in there, and apparently they are having an argument.

At his polite knock, the voices quiet down, and the sheriff opens the door.

"*Johny Winters. Come on in."*

There are four other people in the room. Two of them appear to be park-rangers, in their early thirties, one is a fat middle aged guy wearing the typical ranch-owner clothing from the area, complete with a stetson hat, and the fourth is a red-headed lady who would be drop-dead gorgeous except for the stubborn look in her eyes and the fierce scowl on her face.

"*Allright Johny. We've got a bit of trouble here. There's two hikers missing in the mountains, about thirty miles from your uncles cabin. I'd appreciate it if you stoked your fire with some wet wood, get me a good smokeplume out there, so that they migh see it.*
*And if you go hunting, keep your eyes peeled, allright? And now with those goddamn wolves*.."

The redhead erupts. "*Will you stop trying to tie this in with the wolves, for chrissakes. You just want an excuse so you and your beer-swilling friends can go on a rampage."*

"*Dr Janckowits, please."* The sheriff tries to maintain his temper."*You do your job, and I'll do mine. Now Johny, if you see anything strange, just let us know, allright, and when you go hiking, make sure someone stays sober and has a gun, you never know. No go and have fun, allright?"*


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> *"Hey Rod you got any CDs?"*



_Nothing you'd like...._ he thinks.  *"Well, if you got a cable, you can use my iPod."* he says, not counting on any one to have one, or to jump even if they did.  *"I got The Oxes, The Dwarves, The Cramps, Easy Action, Negative Approach, Pig Destroyer, Mastadon, Blowtops....."* Rod rambles on.  He goes on with his laundry list until someone shuts him up, or he gets bored.  Obviously, he's trying to impress the group with 'bands they've never heard of', or waiting for someone to say, "Oh, The Cramps..." or "You listen to Johnny Cash?"  
Nevertheless, he has no CDs.  And now he's giving sideways looks to the guys loading beer in the back.


----------



## zantriel (Jul 15, 2005)

Johnny nods at the sheriff, and turns to the red headed woman who spoke. *“Excuse me Doctor, but I would like to point something out to you. I realize that you wish to protect your wolves but in your rush to release then into the wild you didn’t consider the repercussions. You just dropped a large number of predators into an established eco-system, and you clearly did it without establishing the means of balance ahead of time. If you had the wolves would not have gone through their food supply and moved onto the livestock here in town. Which by the way is the livelihood of those who own them, every cow killed takes food from there families, and therefore is theft. If you wish to keep the locals from hunting your wolves down, maybe you should take a portion of the funds you receive and reimburse those who lost livestock. That would most likely keep tempers calm till something better can be done.”* When he is finished he sits back and waits for the oncoming verbal barrage.


----------



## Jennileerose (Jul 16, 2005)

Shannon squeezes her small bag, her food and herself into the rover, just watching and waiting for the show to get on the road.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 19, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> Johnny nods at the sheriff, and turns to the red headed woman who spoke. *“Excuse me Doctor, but I would like to point something out to you. I realize that you wish to protect your wolves but in your rush to release then into the wild you didn’t consider the repercussions. You just dropped a large number of predators into an established eco-system, and you clearly did it without establishing the means of balance ahead of time. If you had the wolves would not have gone through their food supply and moved onto the livestock here in town. Which by the way is the livelihood of those who own them, every cow killed takes food from there families, and therefore is theft. If you wish to keep the locals from hunting your wolves down, maybe you should take a portion of the funds you receive and reimburse those who lost livestock. That would most likely keep tempers calm till something better can be done.”* When he is finished he sits back and waits for the oncoming verbal barrage.




The Dr just looks at Johny. "*My, my, my. Look who just finished high-school and allready figured out how the world works. If you had done any research, wich means reading something about a subject before you move your lips and an incredibly dumb sound emerges, you'd know that the gouvernement reimburses the farmers who's lifestock gets killed, and you'd realise that the ecosystem depends on wolves to work, wich is why we reintroduced them here. It's the humans that are the problem, not the wolves. Now, would you like to impress anyone else with your complete lack of knowledge or will you just let the grownups deal with this, little boy?"*


----------



## zantriel (Jul 19, 2005)

Johnny just smirks at her condescending remakes, *“Ah yes Dr. the government does. In 1977  the Department of Farming Legislature authorized the Arkansas Department of Agriculture to reimburse livestock owners for losses caused by wolves, so In time yes they do but it normally takes six to eight months to for reimbursement, and by then the damage is done. Also, humans are part of the eco system here or have you forgotten a little thing called hunting licensing. A specific number of licenses are sold in this area each year in order to keep the heard low, and guess what when I applied for mine on-line I saw that the same number have been sold as there are every year. I didn’t have to do my homework, my grandfather was a farmer, and he talked about these things all the time.”* He continues without giving her a chance to speak.
*“Oh and one more thing Doctor, you know what else I read on the site? Arkansas still has a bounty on the heads of wolves. This doesn’t apply to those found in protected wildlife refuges, but these refuges are to be fenced and clearly marked. But anywhere else it does and seeing as how they have killed livestock, they are not in a refuge. But not to worry I love wolves and I think they are beautiful animals, so unless they become a danger to us you have nothing to worry about.* The he decides to add one more thing.
*“Plus Doctor throwing around insults and calling names really does not help you position it just makes you look childish.”*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> _Nothing you'd like...._ he thinks.  *"Well, if you got a cable, you can use my iPod."* he says, not counting on any one to have one, or to jump even if they did.  *"I got The Oxes, The Dwarves, The Cramps, Easy Action, Negative Approach, Pig Destroyer, Mastadon, Blowtops....."* Rod rambles on.  He goes on with his laundry list until someone shuts him up, or he gets bored.  Obviously, he's trying to impress the group with 'bands they've never heard of', or waiting for someone to say, "Oh, The Cramps..." or "You listen to Johnny Cash?"
> Nevertheless, he has no CDs.  And now he's giving sideways looks to the guys loading beer in the back.



*"Cool, the Mastadon is a winner. Is that the Levaithan album you have? I've recently got the latest Clutch, it's fantastic. You should have a go at the new Spiritual Beggars album as well, it has the guitarist from Carcass in it in case you're not up on latest developments, it has got a real cool groove. Oh, and the new A Life Once Lost just burns dude as does Evergreen Terrace"*


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 21, 2005)

*"Sorry, dude."* Rod says, *"Just one set of headphones."*  He turns up the volume and continues to try to forget that he's in Backwater, MO.


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 24, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> *"I've recently got the latest Clutch, it's fantastic."*




Steph snorts. "Clutch sucks. They haven't made a good record since like '98." She turns and looks out the window as they wait for Johnny.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 25, 2005)

*Meat*



			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Steph snorts. "Clutch sucks. They haven't made a good record since like '98." She turns and looks out the window as they wait for Johnny.



*"You're kidding right? Their last two records have been absolute stompers, they've added a keyboard player now which has given them a more rounded sound."* Meat steps out of the car and leans against the hood _"this is getting interesting"_ he thinks to himself _"all ready they're falling into the old familiar roles'_

*"Hey Johhny, hurry up dude, we're totally bored out here man"* Ghost yells at the police station


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 25, 2005)

Shrugging at Meat's response, Steph replies in a nonchalant manner. "Honestly, you would probably know better than I would. I was buying N'Sync and Backstreet Boys in '98. I just got into this stuff lately. I talked to Rod online over the summer and he talked me into buying an Into Another disc, and it all came from there." She looks sideways at Rod, who is still staring out the window. "There's plenty of stuff I don't like, though. I mean, the really old school punk stuff."


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2005)

Brian throws his oppinion in the ring even though no one asked, or cared.  *"Don't ask me about them.  I just enjoyed banging the drums in the band.  Never realy had time to listen to music much other than that.  I did enjoy some of the stuff we covered though.  Rod, what was that one song, you know, the one were you went nuts with on stage?  I love that one,"*


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 25, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> *“Plus Doctor throwing around insults and calling names really does not help you position it just makes you look childish.”*




The sheriff holds up his hands. 
"*That's quite enough from the two of you. Johny, just look around while you're there, and let us know if you find something, allright?"*
While his tone of voice is carefully neutral, he winks and grins at Johny with his back turned to wards the Dr.

With that dsmissal y'all find yourselfves ready to go.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 25, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "Clutch sucks. They haven't made a good record since like '98."



*"Pffffff!!!"* Rod laughs into his drink.  Obviously, the earbuds aren't quite loud enough.  _Great, now they all want to talk,_ he thinks as he looks around from the way back seat.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> *"Rod, what was that one song, you know, the one were you went nuts with on stage?  I love that one,"*



"Um..." Rod says, as he scratches himself, *"I think that was 'Gang Rape Nosebleed', or was it 'Necromania'?  Wait, you're not talking about, 'Fashionable Morons', are you?"*  Rod shakes his head and shrugs.  *"Where the *CED* is Johnny anyways?"*

*Colorful Expletive Deleted


----------



## Jennileerose (Jul 25, 2005)

Shannon says nothing as usual, just sitting and listening to the exchange, taking in bits of opinion about the others along for the trip.


She's not sure what to think of Rod and Brian...she decides to keep her distance for now.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

Meat is bored standing on the sidewalk so decides to take matters into his own hands *"I'm going to get Johhny, back in  minute"* he says over his shoulder as he strides to the door he saw Johhny enter.


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Um..." Rod says, as he scratches himself, *"I think that was 'Gang Rape Nosebleed', or was it 'Necromania'?  Wait, you're not talking about, 'Fashionable Morons', are you?"*  Rod shakes his head and shrugs.  *"Where the *CED* is Johnny anyways?"*



*"'Fashionable Morons', that was it.  I loved that song."*  Brian says.  *"Speaking of which, where's Johnny?"*


----------



## zantriel (Jul 28, 2005)

Johnny stands to leave, *“No problem sheriff, we will do what we can.”* He nods to both the rancher and the doctor then leaves. As he heads for the main door he waves at the deputy, *“Later Dean.”* He then walks out the front door, and almost knocks Meat over in the process. 
*“Hey Meat, I have some news, I’ll tell everyone in the rover.”* He then heads over to the rover and gets in. *“Hey, sorry it took so long but the sheriff needed to talk to me about some lost hikers, and then there was this self important doctor. Thought she could talk down to everyone because she has a PHD, boy was she wrong, ha ha ha ha. Oh yeah, she’s the one who released the wolves in the mountains, what a bit@!. Well anyways let get going.”* He then starts the rover and starts towards the cabin.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 29, 2005)

The dirt track starts just outside town, heading towards the mountains. The first few miles are smooth, then things start to get a bit bumpy, but Johny's skillfull driving makes for an entertaining ride. The landscape gets rougher as you climb more and more, and pretty soon the only thing that reminds you of civilisation is the small road.
When you stop for a little leg-stretching the only thing you can hear are the sounds of nature. No cars, no planes, no voices. Nothing.
It's allmost dark when you reach the cabin. The headlights of the landcruiser cast a harsh light on the surroundings, and when you get out you can hear the lonely cry of a wolf, soon joined by a chorus of howls. They seem far away. An owl cries nearby, and the fluttering insects drawn to your headlights soon attract a small bat, swooping and chittering.

The cabin itself has an old stately beuty. It takes a while to remove the wooden shutters, but soon you have a fire roaring in the fireplace, and the gaslights give a warm, yellow light, showing the worn but fairly comfortable interior.

The cabin is a bit of an oddity. Built originally by gramps, in the fifties, the basement is built as a wannabe shelter, fully lockable. It is now used as a storage, the old bunks used as shelves. There is a lockable reinforced chest, wich is where the guns are kept. The toilet and two showers were recently renewed.
The first floor, built later, contains the livingroom-cum-dining room, with a fireplace, some comfy sofas and the dinner table. The kitchen is situated next to it, and opens to a large porch at the back. The outside chairs and tables are stored a small shed outside.
The first floor has five small bedrooms, each containing a double bed and a closet. The master bedroom is a bit larger and has a double window and a private bathroom.
On the top floor is a small attick, containing the necessary stuffed beast and other junk.

There's a small shed outside, wich contains the garden furniture, a barbeque and some tools.


----------



## Jennileerose (Jul 29, 2005)

Shannon puts her food away first and then goes to get her suitcase.  Looking at the selection of bedrooms, she decides she'll let the others pick their rooms and she'll take the last one.


She sits down on one the couches near the fire and pulls her knees up to her chest, staring thoughtfully into the dancing flames.


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

Brian starts to unload everything.  He spots Shannon scouting the bedrooms and sets her things down in one at the end of the hall and then puts some of his stuff in the one closest too it.  He sets Stephanie's, Meats, and Rods things down towards the other end of the hall.  He sets all of Johny's and Brit's things in the master bedroom.

Once everything's unpacked, he heads to his room to unpack.  He slides his lockbox under his bed, puts everything else in his closet, which takes him almost no time at all.  He then pokes his head into Shannon's room (without knocking) and asks *"You need a hand unpacking anything?"*


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 29, 2005)

Steph wanders about the cabin to get a feel for the place, then takes her bags from Brian with a quick thank you and plops them down in one of the smaller bedrooms. 

"You guys hungry? Maybe one of you big bad hunter-provider types can catch me a trout." She smiles charmingly at the boys and walks out tot he shed, where she starts wheeling out the grill and outdoor furniture.


----------



## zantriel (Jul 29, 2005)

Johnny stops next to Shannon after he noticed that she didn’t pick a room, *“Hey Shannon, you know the room at the end of the hall and to the right has a great view of the sunrise, why don’t you take that one.”* He then smiles and heads to the master bedroom to unpack his things and to put sheets on the bed. *“Oh yeah, guys, we keep the sheets in the closet in the bathroom, oh, and leave the dryer sheets in there, it keeps the stuff from smelling musty.”* When he is done with the room he goes and checks the gun cabinet, _Everything is still there and still clean, good._ 
He then heads back up, *“So what does everyone feel like doing? The beer is still warm so we will have to put ice in it, and we have and old fashion popcorn maker”.* Hi then notices that Brittany has already gone to bed and is out cold. _Man, well that sucks, oh well._


----------



## Jennileerose (Jul 30, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> Johnny stops next to Shannon after he noticed that she didn’t pick a room, *“Hey Shannon, you know the room at the end of the hall and to the right has a great view of the sunrise, why don’t you take that one.”* He then smiles and heads to the master bedroom to unpack his things and to put sheets on the bed. *“Oh yeah, guys, we keep the sheets in the closet in the bathroom, oh, and leave the dryer sheets in there, it keeps the stuff from smelling musty.”*




Shannon nods, smiles and thanks Johnny and then selects that room. She notices that Brian took the one next to her and she starts to feel a little nervous as she grabs a set of sheets for her bed.

She starts to unpack when Brian pokes his head in her room, causing her to jump.  *"Umm, n-no, t-thank you Brian."* She stutters, quickly setting down the sheets on the bed, her hand flying up to twist a lock of her hair nervously.


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

Brian picked the right room for Shannon, good.  *"Sorite, if you need anything, anything at all, I'm right next door,"* he says with a smile and wink, then ducks out.

Brian looks out at the time and then at the fishing gear *"Do we realy want to fish tonight? Or just make something simple and go out tomorow morning?  A good campfire could be fun.  Johny, you have those dutch ovens still? We could make some stew and cobler."*


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 30, 2005)

Meat settles into the remaining room, tucks his meagre possessions away and arranges his medications neatly on he top of the chest of drawers. He throws a towel over his shoulder and grabs his wash bag and a change of clothes *"I'm going to hit the shower and freshen up, back in a minute"* he yells as he ducks in to the bathroom.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 1, 2005)

*"Popcorn, alright!"* says Rod, no one is sure if he's serious or not.  He picks out a room and unpacks (translation: throws duffel bag onto bed), and heads back out to see about this popcorn and fire.  He starts crumpling up newspaper and throwing it onto the fire, and then eventually moves on to other flammable detritus until he gets bored or someone stops him.
Mumbles to self, *"He said 'freshen up'.  Hehehe."*


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 1, 2005)

*11 pm'ish*

Y'll sit outside slowly digesting a meal that had way too many things in 'em that need some serious digesting. Mellowed by a good amount of beer and that dodgy smoke that got passed around just then, evryone is just relaxing, letting the tension drain out.
You start to realise what a beautiful place this revolving piece of mud can be. Al you can hear is the sound of nature (and a muffled fart now and then noone claims ownership of). The light of the full moon casts a silvery glow on the landscape, and none of you realised there were so many stars out there.
It is a moment that should be framed, a time where all things are as they should be. Peacefull and tranquil.

A moment those of you that survived will allways remember.......


----------



## Bront (Aug 2, 2005)

Brian leans back, next to Shannon and points towards the sky *"There's The Hunter over there, and the Three Sisters are over that way in the sky.  Orion's belt is easy to spot at this time of night, and usually a good guide for the starts."*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 2, 2005)

Brittany yawns and settles back on the two-seater swing with Johnny. "The stars are pretty tonight."


----------



## zantriel (Aug 3, 2005)

Johnny puts his arm around Brittany’s shoulders, *“Yes they are, though there are some planes up there too, damn high up though.”* He takes a drink from his beer. *“At least we can’t hear them.”*


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2005)

Meat sits quietly on the front steps listening to the sounds of the woods and his friends. He quietly lets another 'silent but deadly' slip out and waits for the cries of outrage from Brittany.


----------



## Jennileerose (Aug 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Brian leans back, next to Shannon and points towards the sky *"There's The Hunter over there, and the Three Sisters are over that way in the sky. Orion's belt is easy to spot at this time of night, and usually a good guide for the starts."*




Shannon watches him point them out and says nothing at first...still a little nervous around Brian.

She pulls her knees up to her chest and hugs them, shivering a little because she forgot to grab a sweater and she's still in just a short-sleeve button down shirt and jeans.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2005)

*Meat*

Seeing Shannon is a little chilly Meat stands *"I'm going in to get another beer, anyone else? Shannon do you want me to grab you a jacket or blanket while I'm up?"*


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 3, 2005)

*"Woah!"* says Rod as Meat walks past him, *"Hold up.  Check this out."* he says.  Rod is known to have moments of 'artistic' vision, which is more like dealing with a kid on an all too natural acid trip.  Nobody knows what he's talking about half the time.  *"Look up there at Johnny's planes.  That one, and that one, and that one..."*  he walks in front of the group, and is pointing up at the sky.  *"That whole group is moving, like, together.  Holy crap, it's like falling stars, but....it's not."*  He runs his fingers through his dirty hair, the red stripe on top sticking up a bit now.  *"It's like one, two, there's like fifteen of them moving in sync up there.  I mean, this is some real Carl Sagan *CED* right here.  I mean, wtf?"*

He walks up to Meat, looking like a frightened child, his eyes wide and shaking, *"Dude, it's just like that Darkest of the Hillside Thickets song.  'The Stars Are Right', man.  The stars are right."*  His voice trails off as he give Meat another scared look....and then sucker punches him backhand in the gut.  He laughs hand holds Meat off from swinging at him, and runs off to another side of the clearing to fend him off, laughing hysterically.

(OOC- A love tap, no damage intended.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 3, 2005)

*"Jesus f'ing Christ, Meat, go somewhere else and do that!"* Brittany snaps. *"And don't tell me it wasn't you, you're right there!"*

She gestures in negation at Meat's question of the group. *"I don't need anything."*

She only glances briefly at Rod as he points out the planes. *"So? There's a military base or something near here, right? Maybe they're doing whatchamacallit - maneuvers."* Brittany settles back a little more comfortably into Johnny's arm, and lays her head on his chest.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 3, 2005)

Through his chuckles, Rod shouts out to Brit, *"Those aren't planes, sister.  They's stars.  You can tell by the reflection.  BWWAAHH!!"*  He taunts Meat again, and runs like a maniac in the other direction.


----------



## Jennileerose (Aug 3, 2005)

Shannon smiles at Meat.  *"I've got a sweater on my bed in my room if you could grab that please." *She replies sweetly.

She looks up to see what everyone's talking about and frowns curiously.  She hears the comment about the military base..._hmmm....odd._


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 3, 2005)

Steph laughs softly at Rod's antics and settles back in her chair. _It'd be nice to fall asleep by the fire,_ she thinks.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 4, 2005)

Johnny looks to meat, *“Yeah I could use another beer, thanks.”*

When Rod says that the moving objects are stars he speaks up. *“Dude, news flash, stars don’t move, and there is a military base nearby, so it is most lik...”* He stops talking when Rob smacks Meat; all he can do then is laugh.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 4, 2005)

Meat looks up where Rod points and then doubles over at the surprise sucker punch*"Rod dude, I'll give ya a head start, as soon as I'm back from the fridge run and getting Shannon her jacket you're dead."* he says with a grin before turning to Brittany *"It wasn't me Brit, you know the old saying a dog smells its own scent, trying to deflect the blame eh babe"* he says with a wink before going through the front door and making his way to Shannon's room and then the fridge to get another 6 pack.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 4, 2005)

*“Meat, some of us here know that beer makes you fart, that’s one of the reasons we are outside.”* Johnny then continues to laugh.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 4, 2005)

Hearing Johnny's quip as he heads inside Meat calls from the hallway *"So that was another beer for you and Shannon then Johnny?"*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 4, 2005)

Brit snorts in derision and rolls her eyes at Meat. *"WhatEVER!"*


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 4, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> When Rod says that the moving objects are stars he speaks up. *“Dude, news flash, stars don’t move, and there is a military base nearby, so it is most lik...”* He stops talking when Rob smacks Meat; all he can do then is laugh.



*"Well have a look, Dr. Science.  Ain't no fifteen airplanes moving around all at once."*, Rod says after Meat runs off for beer and brownie points, *"Could be meteors.  Cool!*


----------



## Bront (Aug 4, 2005)

*"I think Meat's head is swimming from the beer and pressure buildup."*  Brian shakes his head *"You can't see the starts like this anywhere in town, too many lights.  Up here it's unspoiled, majestic, and clear."*


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> *"You can't see the starts like this anywhere in town, too many lights.  Up here it's unspoiled, majestic, and clear."*




Stephanie rolls her eyes at the poetic wanne-be soldier. "Yeah, and there's nowhere to get a steak burrito within an hour's drive."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 4, 2005)

*"And no mall, or any other reasonable stores, for that matter,"* Brittany glances toward Stephanie.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 4, 2005)

Johnny looks at the girls, *“And this why they call it getting away from it all, hahahaha. But if you would like, here in a few days we can go into town to get tacos and whatnot.”* He then looks back up at the moving lights. *“Fifteen military jets can fly in formation if they are on maneuvers, meteors maybe but I have never heard of them moving together and they are moving to slow, no fiery trail.”* _That is weird though, maybe we should pull out a radio, if we have been put up to condition orange or something that would explain the planes. Haha I bet someone here is going to say something about aliens, we should have not gone to see War of The Worlds last week. Yeah that’s going to happen, hahaha._


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 4, 2005)

AS you lay back, amused, staring at the stars, a series of lights start flashing in the sky, bright flashes that for a second illuminate the sky. They are followed by roaring sounds a few seconds later. You do not know what it is, but it sure as hell isn't ordinary lightning and thunder. Or is it?


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2005)

*"Ok, now that ain't normal, and that ain't no plane I've ever heard..."*


----------



## zantriel (Aug 5, 2005)

*"Maybe we should get the radio out, maybe the new will have something."* _I hope its not some kind of terrorist attack._


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 5, 2005)

*"Hmm? What?"* Brittany sits up and yawns. *"Sorry, I dozed off. Is it going to rain? That sounded like thunder."*


----------



## Jennileerose (Aug 5, 2005)

zantriel said:
			
		

> *"Maybe we should get the radio out, maybe the new will have something."* _I hope its not some kind of terrorist attack._




Shannon suddenly feels very nervous.  *"Yeah Johnny...we should get a radio.  I'll go see if we have one."  *She says as she jumps up and runs to the house where Meat just went to grab one.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 5, 2005)

"I'm not going to sit around out here and wait for the rain," Steph says. "I'll be on the porch." She stands and looks about. "Anyone coming?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 6, 2005)

Meat thumps down the corridor and into Shannon's room grabbing her jacket from the bed. He's on his way to the kitchen when he hears the bangs and then, moments later, runs into Shannon in the hallway *"hey Shan, what's up? What was that noise?"*


----------



## zantriel (Aug 6, 2005)

Johnny gets up from the swing, *“If it does start to rain we will need some dry wood from out back.”* He then yells at Rod, *“Hey Rod help me get some wood from out back.”*


----------



## Jennileerose (Aug 7, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Meat thumps down the corridor and into Shannon's room grabbing her jacket from the bed. He's on his way to the kitchen when he hears the bangs and then, moments later, runs into Shannon in the hallway *"hey Shan, what's up? What was that noise?"*




Stunned, Shannon tries to find her voice and make it work.  *"Umm...well something weird's going on outside and Johnny suggested getting a radio to make sure it wasn't something like a terrorist attack.  So I came inside to try and find one."  *She explained.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 7, 2005)

Rod runs out back adn looks for the firewood pile.  He starts heaving some towards the house, until he realizes what a mess it is, and then decides to carry it like a normal person.


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 7, 2005)

After fiddling around with the batteries from one of the flashlight you finally manage to get the beaten-up old radio working. Where normally you'd expect a lot of music, or late night preachers, you find mostly static...

_...................................ashington destr........ EMP blasts......... Airforce has taken extreme casual..............eports of biologic....eaponry......France...efeated....o word from Russia.................. Africa.....ter space.......esident and First lady..onfirmed dead........rtial law....ndoors I repeat stay........._

And with that a huge blast and white light comes from almost overhead. The radio stops working, and the silence is deafening.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 7, 2005)

Stephanie glances around at the others faces, the shock evident in her face. Then she slowly smiles. "Hey, isn't this the anniversary of that War of the Worlds radio thing?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 8, 2005)

*"I don't think so"* Brian says, looking concerned.  *"See if you can get another station in better."*


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 8, 2005)

For the first time in hours, Rod pulls his earbuds out, and looks around, *"What the hell was that?"* he asks.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 8, 2005)

Brittany squeals in startlement as the light overhead makes the woods as bright as day. *"What was that?!? It didn't look like fireworks! And did the radio...."* She hesitates and clutches Johnny's arm, *"....did the radio say "President and First Lady confirmed dead? This is some kinda joke, isn't it?"*


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 9, 2005)

*"Holy , what the hell was that? Ummm Johhny where's the phone or does anyone have a cell I can use, I need to call my mum, make sure she is OK."*


----------



## Bront (Aug 10, 2005)

Brian checks his cell phone, *"Not much of a signal up here anyway."*  He runs in to check the phone in the house as well.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 10, 2005)

Johnny takes a moment to collect his thoughts, *“Ok guys just in case this is real we should douse the fire and turn off everything we do not need to save on fuel. Also we have no phone but we do have a CB in the kitchen. Stephanie keep trying to get more information, maybe we should also pull the drapes on the rooms that have lights on, no need to draw attention to ourselves. With luck this is not an attack or something.”* Brittany can feel him trembling but he is trying to play it cool to help the others stay calm.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 10, 2005)

Steph keeps turning the dial over the stations as the others move off.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 10, 2005)

*"Maybe we should jump in the car and head back in to town?"* Meat speculates *"Mum hasn't got a CB so it's not going to help me get it touch with her and she's been 'funny' since Dad died."* Meat looks very worried and is starting to get a little agitated *"you getting anything else on the radio Steph? How's that CB going? Damn it! What the hell is going on?"*


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 10, 2005)

*"Attack?"* says Rod, *"Even if the Chinese did get uppity, do you really thing that there's mad foreigners roaming the backwoods?  Like log cabins and guano are strategic assets for them?"*  He wanders off to the kitchen, *"I'm making myself a PB&J.  Anybody want one?"*


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 10, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> He wanders off to the kitchen, *"I'm making myself a PB&J.  Anybody want one?"*




"Yeah, thanks, Rod," Stephanie says distractedly. She continues to turn the dial hopelessly thrrough the stations, static the only response.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 10, 2005)

Brit keeps clinging to Johnny for a moment, then takes a deep breath. *"Well, we made it through 9/11, we'll make it through whatever this is."* Although she still looks worried, she walks into the house. *"I'll go turn off lights and stuff. After all, it can't possibly be as bad as our imaginations are making it...."*


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 11, 2005)

*Meat*

*"Why are none of you people worried about your families?"* Meat says angrily *"I know we'll be ok out here but what about your parents, brothers, sisters, grand parents - you people are so self-centred it sickens me. Johhny where did you put the car keys? I'm going in to town to ring Mum!"*


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 11, 2005)

"The radio said stay indoors, Meat. Anyhow, I don't think that some nukes are raining down on our little town. We just gotta figure out what's happening before we just take off, ya know?"


----------



## Jennileerose (Aug 11, 2005)

Shannon sits in a chair near the dining table, listening to the others speak and taking quick mental notes of the situation.

_What do we know?  We know something happened outside and the radio said that we should stay inside.  Okay....So we all stay inside._

She pulls her knees up to her chest and looks with concern to Meat.  She wonders briefly about her own family before giving him a sympathetic look.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 11, 2005)

Johnny looks at Meat with an surprised look, *“What! What the he!! Makes you think we are not worried about our families, I know am very worried, but I am also worried about everyone here. It is not safe to go anywhere right now.”* As he speaks he points at the sky. *“Or did you forget about the planes flying over in formation and the flashes of light that could be exploding planes. If this is a major attack of some kind the phones will be messed up anyways, once we know more we can do something, but for now, we should do what the radio said and stay inside.”*


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 11, 2005)

After the large white flash, the radio doesn't give anything, not even static. It is dead. As are the cellphones. And the mp3-player. Everything has ceased functioning. You have no contact whatsoever with the outside world.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 11, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> And the mp3-player.



*"Noooooooooo!!!!!!!"* yells Rod, as he soon realizes that he is trapped listening to the sterile, banal, mundane, and mainstream thoughts of the teenagers around him.

(OOC-You guys rawk!)


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 11, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> *"Noooooooooo!!!!!!!"* yells Rod, as he soon realizes that he is trapped listening to the sterile, banal, mundane, and mainstream thoughts of the teenagers around him.
> 
> (OOC-You guys rawk!)




ooc: I was waiting for that reply.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 11, 2005)

Meat looks worriedly at his friends and sucks in a deep breath to calm down *"OK then, how long are we going to wait inside now?"* he enquires *"No radio, no phone, hey I bet the bloody car doesn't even work - some sort of EMP maybe?"*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 11, 2005)

Brit comes back out of the house in time to hear Meat's question. *"What's an EMP?"* She frowns. *"Nothing's working in the house either...."*


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

Brian curses under his breath as he runs inside.  He grabs the lockbox under his bed and pulls out his pistol and ammo.  He quickly loads it, and holsters it.  Returning outside he calls out *"Johny, time to open the gun cabinet.  Something's going on, and we best be prepaired."*


----------



## zantriel (Aug 12, 2005)

When Brittany asks about emp, he tells her what he knows, though most of it is from movies. *“Emp is electrical magnetic pulse and it is normally caused by a nuke going off, but there was no concussion wave so we should be safe.” *
Then when Brian talks to him about the guns; *“Yeah good idea, I’ll get a candle from the kitchen then head down. Everyone, get inside, and light a few candles, then we can figure out what to do next.”* He then stops, *“Someone want to come help me, there are a few to many to carry.”*


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 12, 2005)

*"You need to watch more movies Brit, don't you remember how they took out the bad guys in Toy Soldiers? I think it stands for Electric Magnetic Pulse or something like that"* Meat says distractedly


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

*"I got you covered Johny."* Brian says as he follows Johny into the house.  *"Meat, Rod, you guys put out the fire, or see if you can get one started in the fireplace so it's not easy to see from in the air."*


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 12, 2005)

*"Guns!"* Meat exclaims *"Why? We haven't been threatened. We'll end up being on the 6 o'clock news"* he clears his throat and does his best impression of a newsreader *"In news just to hand a group of college kids have been found killed in what police believe is a murder/suicide"* he quickly walks over towards Shannon *"Help me talk some sense into these cowboys"* he implores as he gestures towards Johhny and Brian *"This is all getting a little too Blair Witch!"* he says exasperated.


----------



## Bront (Aug 12, 2005)

*"Meat, get ahold of yourself.  In case you forgot, I have some firearms training.  And if you haven't noticed, they might not be another 6 o'clock news anytime soon.  Calm down!"*


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> *"In case you forgot, I have some firearms training."*



*"That's kinda the part that worries me."* Rod mumbles under his breath as he goes out back to finish moving the firewood inside.  *"C'mon, Meat.  Take a walk over to the fire and put it out.  You could use some air."* Rod says as he brings in some wood and shoves it near the fireplace.

He goes back to his room and takes inventory of what's in his duffel bag.  A beat up baseball bat slides out of the bag and finds it's way onto his bed.  _Just in case, baby.  Especially if one of these jarheads looses it._  Who needs guns.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 12, 2005)

Steph throws her hands up in the air when all the talk of guns starts. "OKAY!" SHe stands up from the radio and starts pacing back and forth. "Look, I don't think some bad guys are going to show up in the middle of the woods tonight after the dropped a bomb on us. I mean, that's just silly. Wherever they are from. I was watching this show on Heroshimi or whatever, and there wasn't the Army pouring out of boats an hour after the bomb blew up." She glances over at Rod and Meat. "I could use some fresh air, too, Rod," she says, crossing her arms and standing near the door.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 12, 2005)

*"You know your right, Steph."*  Rod says as she catches up, *"Every redneck in America thinks that some invading army's going to give a crap about their trailer park in the middle of nowhere.  Meanwhile, all the folks in the cities who are just trying to get by, well they're screwed."*  He goes and grabs more wood off the pile, singing some nasty song to himself, *"Self-righteous *CED*head, you *CED* on the *CED*ing pile of......"*  And the band played on.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 12, 2005)

Brittany has her arms stretched in front of her and is staring in horror at them. *"Nuke?!?!"* She shrieks, apparently having missed the rest of the conversation. *"Oh, no, no, NO! I will NOT be mutated because you dragged me to these backwater woods to have a NUKE dropped on me!"* She turns toward Johnny and gestures at herself. *"Do you know how much this body is worth? I'm a MODEL! This CAN'T happen to me!"*


----------



## Jennileerose (Aug 12, 2005)

*(this is the only time you'll see this from her too *LMAO*)*

Shannon, hearing everyone talk at once and go crazy, has had enough.  She stands in the doorway to the house, takes a deep breath and shouts, *"ENOUGH EVERYONE!"*

She waits for everyone to quiet down before continuing.

*"Rushing around in a panic and arguing will get us no where.  Brian and Johnny have the right idea in case there is any danger, but we cannot get too crazy with that either.  Brit, Steph, help me get the candles and fire ready.  *

*Brian and Johnny get weapons at hand _Just in case we need them_ .*

*Meat and Rod, put out the fire outside and secure the house please."*

Then she takes a deep breath and tries to control her trembling hands.

(OOC: it's the quiet ones, ya gotta watch. *lmao*)


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 12, 2005)

Startled into calm by Shannon's outburst Meat draws a deep breath and speaks hesitantly to the group, all the time his eyes locked on Shannon *"I - ah, I'm sorry guys, you know headless chook"* Meat shrugs embarassedly before addressing Shannon directly *"You're right Shannon, it's time for calm and team work. C'mon Rod let's do as the little lady says"* Meat suggests as he moves off towards the fire.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 12, 2005)

Johnny nods at Shannon, *“Thank you Shannon.”* He then moves over to Brittany and gives her a hug, *“Don’t worry; I don’t think it was a nuke, and we are safer out here, the cities are most likely going nuts right now. Looting, panic, and who knows what.”* He then lets her go and looks to Brian, *“Lets just bring the footlocker up here, unlocked but keep the guns inside, until they are needed.”* He then starts toward the basement.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 14, 2005)

Brittany looks with some shock at Shannon, but allows herself to be slightly calmed by Johnny's words. Even so, she rubs her arms concernedly and follows after him as he heads toward the basement.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 15, 2005)

Meat pauses, one hand on the handle of the front door *"Hey, I've just remembered something, an EMP is an electromagentic pulse - and"* he pauses and looks dramatically at his friends *"it is one of the effects of detonating a nuke. Any of you guys want to guess what that white flash was?"* Meat stops again and looks everyone levely in the eye before continuing, his voice quavering a little *"This could be some serious crap guys. I don't know if we should be going outside - what about fallout and stuff?"*


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2005)

*"Meat, if Fallout is going to be a problem, then it won't matter much if we're inside or out, since I'm sure this cabin isn't a fallout shelter.  All we can do is focus on what's at hand, and go from there.  You can quiver and worry yourself scared all you want, but it won't make you any more usefull, or help you survive."*

Brian heads down with Johny and helps him drag up the gun cabinet.  Once it's open, he checks each and every gun to make sure it's in working order, and counts the ammo.  *"Ok, now who doesn't know how to use one of these?"*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 15, 2005)

*"I thought you said it wasn't a nuke,"* Brit whimpers to Johnny.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 16, 2005)

*"All of a sudden you're an expert eh Brian, well thanks for volunteering the information on the EMP Mr know-it-all"* Meat mutters as he bangs out the front door to extinguish the fire.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 16, 2005)

"You girls can light candles if you want. I'm going outside with Rod and Meat. And for the record; I think bringing out the guns is just stupid. You 'tards are more likely to shoot yourselves than some Chinese or Kerblakistani or whatever."

She turns, nose in the air, and steps out the door. She obviously didn't take well to the quiet, shy Shannon yelling out orders.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 16, 2005)

*“Excuse me? Just for your information, Brain is military trained and I have been instructed all my life how to handle guns, so there is no chance that we will shoot ourselves. Also missy, I would like to tell how my father died. He also thought that guns were dangerous, but one night he heard something downstairs, and when he surprised a prowler, the prowler beat him to death with a bat. If he had a fu@k!^& gun he would still be here. So I’m sorry you feel that way but I want to be ready just in case I need to protect my friends.”* With that he slams the lid to the gun case shut and storms off the his room.


----------



## Jennileerose (Aug 16, 2005)

Shannon, hands shaking and willing herslef not to cry, walks silently to a cabinet to get some candles.  

_I should have never come here...._ 

In the back of her mind she's scared of the possibility of a nuke having gone off....but she's more worried about the here and now and cannot stand listening to them fight anymore.

If they weren't going to listen to reason the first time...well then maybe she'd just leave.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 16, 2005)

Stephanie might have been moved by Johnny's story if she wasn't already out the door. He finds himself speaking to thin air.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 17, 2005)

Seeing Steph emerge from the house Meat takes a breath and forces a smile *"C'mon then, we'd best get this fire out and get inside and help out. Didn't expect the weekend to be quite like this eh? Once we're sorted there's probably nothing else we can do but get roaring drunk. I guess the Sherrif knows where we are so someone will eventually come to get us"* he finishes with a wink as he moves to find the hose.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 17, 2005)

"Yeah, not quite a relaxing vacation. I could have gone to Sophia's and spent all weekend at a spa, but instead I'm here with a bunch of gun-nuts ready to break out the ammo because of some CED*-ing imagined invasion. What do you think, the wolves are going to attack us because they heard a nuke went off? Stupid."

Steph sighs and forces a smile, but it is obviously fake. "Let's get the fire out. I want to get the stuff back in the shed, too."

*Colorful Expletive Deleted


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 22, 2005)

Brittany sighs as both Steph and Johnny storm off. Feeling tired, worried, and very lost, she wanders into the livingroom and sits on the couch, staring at her hands.


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 22, 2005)

*"OK!"* yells Rod as he swaggers back intothe room, *"Fire's out.  I brought some extra wood with, just in case you want to shutter the windows or something."*  He walks over to the fireplace and begins to build a fire, something he's actually not bad at.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 22, 2005)

Waiting for Steph to move off before following Rod inside Meat locks and secures the front door. He looks around for Shannon and then moves casually over to her *"Fine mess we're in eh - almost wish I was still in hospital"* he smiles, trying to break the tension. *"You want something to eat or drink?"* he enquires of Shannon.


----------



## Jennileerose (Aug 23, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Waiting for Steph to move off before following Rod inside Meat locks and secures the front door. He looks around for Shannon and then moves casually over to her *"Fine mess we're in eh - almost wish I was still in hospital"* he smiles, trying to break the tension. *"You want something to eat or drink?"* he enquires of Shannon.




*"N-no...I'm fine..."* She replies after jumping.  _Way to go Shannon...now everyone's going to think you're scared or something......well...yeah I am....but like hell I'm admiting as much._ She thinks to herself.


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2005)

*"We should try to get some sleep.  Perhaps someone should stay away durring the night in some sort of watch, but I think sleep would do us all some good.  Once daylight hits, we can perhaps see better what's going on." *  Brian says.  *"I'll stay up for the first part of the night, but who will get up to let me sleep a bit?"*


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 24, 2005)

*"Personally I'm thinking we should all get  faced and see whether it all looks better tomorrow through a bleary eyed hangover"* Meat mutters as he walks off to the kitchen to fix himself a snack.


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2005)

*"Yeah Meat, that's just what we need, to get plastered now that a nuke's gone off and we just brought up all the guns.  It ain't going to look any better tomorow, but at least we'll be able to see with the light of day."*


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 24, 2005)

Meat stops before the kitchen door and looks over his shoulder before saying, with a wink at Brian, *"Oh yeah, the guns, just in case we get attacked by mutants spawned by the explosion. Nice one, right you are, just a cheese sandwhich for me then"* he tries flicking the light on in the kitchen before recalling that the house has lost all power. Shrugging his shoulders he continues into the dark kitchen and bangs around blindly for the bread and cheese *"Ouch, my toe"*


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 24, 2005)

Steph follows Meat into the kitchen. "F*@k it. I'm having one of those piss-poor beers. I'm not worried about having to shoot any gun." She grabs a candle and heads toward the cooler. "Any one else want one? Get 'em while they're cold."


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 24, 2005)

*"A-hellll no."* says Rod.  Obviously, the end of the world is not reason enough to turn him away from being straight edge.  He is now peering out the window, twisting his head upside down, as if trying to flip the horizon.  His whole body twisted, he says, *"Isn't it supposed to be purple or green or something?"* as he looks at the sky, or tries to.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 24, 2005)

Brittany stands quickly. *"I'm going to go check on Johnny. Give me a couple of beers, Steph."* Taking the beer, she heads back to Johnny's room.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 25, 2005)

Meat manages to slap what he thinks is cheese between two slabs of bread and grabs a couple of beers *"Anyone got a guitar? No? Ok then, let's have a look around and see if there's a Monopoly or Scrabble board tucked away somewhere. C'mon people I'm too wound up to crash - let's do something! Anyone know any spooky ghost stories?"* Meat walks slowly towards the lounge where Rod lit the fire quietly singing to himself *"It's the end of the world as we know it, it's the end of the world as we know it.."*


----------



## taitzu52 (Aug 25, 2005)

Rod just makes a face, saying, *"Michael Stipe.  What a faggot."*


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 25, 2005)

You sit in the gas-lit room, with the occasional flash from outside reminding you that there is still 'something' going on. Then the entire cabin shakes as 3 F-16 fly over, hugging the ground as close as possible at high speed.


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 28, 2005)

"Holy Sh*t." Steph looks out the window, wide-eyed. "Was that the Chinaman, coming to get us?" She looks at Brian with a mocking smile.


----------



## Jennileerose (Aug 28, 2005)

Shannon meanwhile is in her bedroom, attempting sleep.

_Can't sleep...nukes will get me_ 

She instead goes and gets her journal, preparing a farewell letter for any survivors


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 28, 2005)

Slowly, everyone settles for sleep, or what passes for it. A tentative watch is being arranged amongst the guys, and an unquiet night is spent peeking through the window, startling at sounds.

Six am finds most of you downstairs. Or at least, that's what it feels like. None of the watches work. The radio has ceased working altogether.

It is eerily quiet outside. Fog fills the valley. A faint black plume of smoke rises up towards the sky from somewhere, you suspect from the village.

You sit there, wondering. What on earth are we going to do next.


----------



## zantriel (Aug 28, 2005)

“After we eat I think I will see if I can get the rover to work. Though I don’t think it will work, there’s good chance it’s fried.” Johnny heads back to the kitchen. “So what do you guys feel like eating? The stove is gas, so it should still work.”


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2005)

Meat woke up on the couch, where he spent a blissfully ignorant night of alcohol enduced sleep, nursing a splitting head ache and a mouth that felt like an ashtray. Gingerly opening his eyes and looking around the room he hears Johhny banging about in the kitchen, his question bouncing around in Meat's head for a time before his hazy mind put two and two together. *"Damn, it wasn't a dream* he mutters to himself as he stands and rubs at his eyes. Realising that whatever the time is he is probably due some medicine Meat slowly stomps towards his room, pausing at the kitchen door to put in his breakfast order *"Just some coffee please, black and strong, I'll make a sandwhich later. Thanks dude, oh and I'll give you a hand with the car, just give me a couple of minutes to get sorted"*


----------



## DrZombie (Aug 31, 2005)

Outside, quiet reigns.

The car is dead a s a dodo. When you turn the key, nothing happens. No warning lights, nothing. Opening the hood shows nothing out of the ordinary. All wires look like they haven't been touched, and seem to be at the right place. Oil, water and fluids are goos. The fuse box is a different matter. They all have popped..


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 31, 2005)

*"Don't suppose there are any spare fuses in a toolbox somewhere Johnny?"* Meat says as he wipes at his forehead with a greasy hand leaving a long, dark smear across his face. *"where's your shed at?" * Seeing Johnny's wave of a hand Meat wanders off in the direction his friend indicated. The shed is obvious, a small wooden shack attaced to the main house. Meat reaches for the rickety door and pulls it open poking his head into the dimly lit interior.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 6, 2005)

Meat pokes his head into the shed. Johny's uncle appaerently was a tidy man. Everything is nicely ordered and stacked into little boxes. Thousands of them. With a sigh he starts rummaging around, looking for something that looks like a fuse for a car. 

[ooc : it'll take an hour]


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 6, 2005)

*"No car, eh?"* says Rod.  He's got this look on his face like he's about to say something 'smart'.  *"Well'p?  Good thing I got my wawlkin' shoes!"* he says in a fake Midwestern accent.  He makes a dumb face, eyes crossed and toungue sticking out the side, as he grabs his belt, and hikes his pants up as far as they can go.  He then does a little hop start as he starts walking bowlegged towards the door in some sort of cowboy mockery, saying, *"I think I'll have me a look-see.  Me an' my wawlkin' shoes, that is."*  Rod heads for the door, intent on making a circle of the cabin, baseball bat slung over his shoulder, just going for a stroll, bored as can be.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 6, 2005)

"Wait up, Rod. I'll go with you." Steph rushes to catch up.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 6, 2005)

Rod and steph walk around the cabin, their false laughter filling the air, when, suddenly, from the corner of his eyes, rod thinks he sees something moving in the forest.

(OOC : spot checks please)


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 6, 2005)

(OOC: Spot- 1d20 +0=*14* http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=145794)


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 6, 2005)

ooc: Spot is a 7.


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

*"You know, I don't think the car's going to be going anywhere.  Didn't all those electronics explode with the EMP like in Golden-Eye?"*  Brian shrugs. *"I'll go make some breakfast.  No reason to stay hungry."*

Brian walks into the kitchen and pulls the eggs, bacon, and chease out of the fridge, and begins to make a few omlettes.  _'Might as well use the more perishable items up quickly.'_


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2005)

*Meat*

Meat rummages around in the shed for about 10 minutes. He quickly grows bored, finding nothing of interest, and hearing laughter outside, he step out of the shed and scans around looking for the source of the laughing

OOC: If required Spot 14


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 7, 2005)

The source of laughter seems to be coming from the direction of Rod making jokes, going, *"Nucular fallout, nucular fallout!!"* purposefully mispronouncing the words in a forced 'Bush-ism'.  He making machine gun noises and toy gun gestures with his free hand, saying in some mocking voice of a panicked geek, *"Dewd, bombs just leveled major cities!!  The hills will be swarming with Muslims and Chinee before nightfall."*  He turns to Stephanie, and puts his hand on her shoulder, and looking at here sincerely, saying in his best Ward Cleaver voice, *"Honey, after our bible reading, would you hurry up and load that God damned shotgun?  There's just GOTTA be some brown people to shoot out there!"*  Laughter ensues.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 7, 2005)

Steph laughs right along with Rod, his antics a welcome break from all the serious faces inside. She barely even registers her surroundings...

ooc: ... as shown by her Spot check.


----------



## zantriel (Sep 8, 2005)

He looks up at Brian as he leaves, _Well the rover is shot, just like I thought, but I can try to hotwire the radio later. Right now I think we should all sit down and figure out our next move._ He then heads into the cabin.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

Seeing that it's just Rod being a fool Meat slams the shed door in frustration and stalks inside into the kitchen *"Well what now?"* he asks of those assembled.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 9, 2005)

Brittany, sleeping in as was her wont, was rudely awoken by the sound of false laughter and fake machine-gun noises outside the bedroom window. With a growl, she throws back the blanket and stalks to the window, ripping the curtains aside and slamming the window open.

*"WILL you two be QUIET! God****, wasn't last night enough, now I have to deal with THIS!"* Brit is leaning out the window glaring at Rod and Steph. She's wearing a light pink babydoll teddy that doesn't leave a whole lot to the imagination.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 9, 2005)

Steph looks up at the window, still choking down laughter, and puts on a serious face. Then she raises her right hand and extends her middle finger, and falls back into peals of laughter.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 9, 2005)

(OOC- Do I have to make a Spot check for her teddy too?)


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

Hearing a cry from upstairs Meat pounds up the stairs checking all the bedrooms as he goes, flinging open Brittany's door he stops and stares at the teddy clad girl hanging out the window *"I, ammmm, ahhh, thought you were in ummm trouble I ummmm. Sorry" * he says as he spins on his heel and shuts the door sheepishly behind him, a huge grin spreading across his face and a faraway, dreamy look in his eyes.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

*"What are you grinning about Meat?"* Brian asks. 

*"Foods on boys and girls."*  Brian puts out a spread of eggs (some with cheese, some without), bacon, and some carefully made toast with butter.  *"I'm not sure if the milk is still good, but it's pretty cool in the fridge still."*


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

*Meat*

*"Oh nothing Brian, just trying to look on the bright side of thing"*

Feeling a little better than he had when he had woken with his hangover, and not only because of the asprin he had after waking, Meat sits down at the table and takes an equal share of the breakfast foods on offer. After the other diners have filled their plates he addresses the room *"So, what's the plan? Stay here or do we trek into town?*


----------



## zantriel (Sep 11, 2005)

Johnny looks at meat oddly for a second, *“Anyways, I would like to know more about what has happened before we go running off, but I don’t think we are going to do that here. Though I hate to leave the place empty, and if someone should come by looking for us, anyone still here can let them know what’s going on. 
Also it will take a good deal of time to walk there, we may have to sleep on the way, and that could be dangerous, fear can make people do stupid things, and though we don’t know what has happened, they might and they could try to take what we have.”* Johnny looks sad, *“I don’t want to lose anyone else to some dispirit a$$H@!E.*


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

*Meat*

*"We could just lock the place back up and leave a note on the door if we decide to leave. I don't know how long you guys are keen to stay here but if the brown stuff has well-and-truly hit the fan then I'm very keen to find out what is going on outside our cozy little cottage. And most keen to know how mum is coping"* Meat says as he stabs at his breakfast, his mood becoming gloomier by the minute.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 12, 2005)

Brit slams the window shut on Steph and Rod. The curtains would have slammed shut too, if they'd been able, but all she can manage is an angry rustle of cloth.

After getting dressed, she stalks out of the room and to the kitchen where the guys are eating breakfast. Seeing Meat sitting at the table, she stops dead and glares. *"Can't you f***ing KNOCK, a******?"*

Johnny's seen this attitude before - she was woken up before she was ready to get up, and that's always a bad thing.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

Already feeling a little down Meat bows his head in contrition and mumbles another apology.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 12, 2005)

Brit tosses her hair and goes to make a plate of the food that's out before finding a spot to sit. *"So have you guys figured out what went on last night, or what?"*


----------



## zantriel (Sep 12, 2005)

Johnny looks at Brit and smiles, though the sadness he feels is showing through. *“No, the rover is fried, as is the radio. We were thinking about walking into town; we might learn more there. Plus we most likely will be able to get a car to work there, if the gas station has fuses.”* He takes a bite of food and then continues after he swallows. *“But, if we can’t get a car to work, some of the farmers have horses, though slow, they will get us much further than walking.”*


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 12, 2005)

*"Did someone say horses?  Dude it'll be just like 'Planet of the Apes'!"* says Rod as he wanders in.  His hair is messed up, and his shirt is buttoned all wrong.  Anyone with any sense would know that he smells like....well anyway, he and Stephanie enter back in through the house from different sides.  That should throw someone off.

*"Cool, who made eggs?"* he says as he sits down and begins to scarf down anything that isn't meat or Meat).  Funny, he never had an appetite like this before.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 12, 2005)

Steph walks in shortly after Rod, still brushing her hair into something that resembles order. She looks slightly dreamy. "Huh? Horses? I guess that would work. I'm sure Daddy will be here soon to get me anyhow," she says dismissively. "He knows where we are. Heck, he'll probably bring the helicopter!"

She sits heavily in an empty chair, reaching out for a plate full of bacon. "Rockin', bacon. I love this stuff. Thanks, Brian!"


----------



## zantriel (Sep 12, 2005)

Not wanting to burst her bubble, *“Well that would be better than horses, but just in case its electronics are fried like the rovers, we might want to consider other possibilities.”*


----------



## Bront (Sep 12, 2005)

*"Maybe there's a quick fix for the radio?  It's fairly simple.  I'd like to know more before we set out outside."*


----------



## zantriel (Sep 12, 2005)

*“So would I, I was thinking about hotwiring the radio, but if the battery is shot as well then we’re out of luck.”*


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 13, 2005)

*"Hey I once heard that you could use the silver packaging from inside a cigarette packet to replace fuses in an emergency. Don't know the truth of it but maybe we could try rigging up some fuses with some aluminum foil or gum wrappers or something?"* Meat suggests, making sure that he doesn't become the target of Brit's fury again.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Brian, noticing not everyone is at the table, wanders back to the bedrooms.  He peeks his head in Shannon's room *"You ok in here?"*


----------



## zantriel (Sep 13, 2005)

(OOC: Posted in the wrong thread)


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 15, 2005)

Those who feel that they can contribute try to get the radio fixed. A little experimentation shows that the batteries still work. Unfortunately, the circuit boards are fried. Just when you are desperate enough to try and cannibalise the jeep for spare parts, Johny stands up and rushes down to the cellar.

A few minutes later he staggers back, carrying an antique radio the size of Belgium.

After some tinkering with the car-battery, slowly the lights go on as the tubes start to warm up.

Slowly he turns the dials. The FM-band is quit.

Only on long wave can you hear something. The first post you find is in french.

Then, at last, a thinnish, faint voice can be heard, barely intellegible, distorted and speaking with an odd accent.

_"This is radio freedom, broadcasting to any survivors. We have been invaded, by unknown forces. In a brief but fierce battle, ,our armed forces are almost totally destroyed. The cities have been attacked by a biological agent. It is unknown if there are any survivors, nor is it known if the agent is still active. The reasons for the attack is unknown. All attempts at communication have been ignored. We do not know the size of the invading force, nor do we know the reasons. All major cities are burning. But some of us have survived, and By God, we are not defeated yet. This is John Rogers, for BBC world, somewhere in scotland. God save the Queen. _ 

The message is repeated over and over....


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

Meat slides to the floor stunned. Shaking his head, he punches the floor *"No, No, No, NO!'* he yells before getting a hold of himself *"Nah, can't be true, must be one of those radio plays, they're doing some sort of promotion for that new Tom Cruise movie - yeah that'll be it - won't it?"* he asks his friends in a shaky voice.


----------



## Jennileerose (Sep 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Brian, noticing not everyone is at the table, wanders back to the bedrooms.  He peeks his head in Shannon's room *"You ok in here?"*




Shannon's been spending the last few hours recording the events of the day and attempting to sleep.  

When Brian peeks in, he could see her, curled up in a ball at the head of the bed, knees up to her chin.  

*"I'm fine....I'll be out in a little while" * She says quietly.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

*"You sure?  I could bring you some breakfast in here if you want.  I think everyone else wants to leave here soon, but I think we should stay."*


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 15, 2005)

Steph shrugs. "Guys! Don't be so worried! Daddy will be here soon. I told him I'd call after a week. He'll freak out when I don't call. All we have to do is wait here until he shows up."

She glances upstairs to where Brian is talking to Shannon. "And sombody tell that girl to chill."


----------



## Jennileerose (Sep 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> *"You sure?  I could bring you some breakfast in here if you want.  I think everyone else wants to leave here soon, but I think we should stay."*







			
				Bobitron said:
			
		

> Steph shrugs. "Guys! Don't be so worried! Daddy will be here soon. I told him I'd call after a week. He'll freak out when I don't call. All we have to do is wait here until he shows up."
> 
> She glances upstairs to where Brian is talking to Shannon. "And sombody tell that girl to chill."




Shannon ignores Brian for the moment and snorts.  _She's one to talk, Miss I-snap-at-people-trying-to-help...._ She thinks with a scowl on her face..

To Brian she says: *Yeah...I think I want to stay here too...But I'm not really hungry...*


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Brian nods and heads back downstairs, ignoring Steph.  *"So, is the radio working?"*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 15, 2005)

Brit stares at the radio, then looks at Meat. *"That Tom Cruise movie War of the Worlds? Gotta be it."* She stares back down at her half-eaten breakfast, then shrugs and sets it aside. *"My mom used to talk about them doing than a looong time ago on the radio."*


----------



## zantriel (Sep 15, 2005)

Johnny looks worried, *“I don’t think it’s a joke, though I don’t think its aliens. If china or someone else bombed us, we would have done the same to them. I think… There’s no other broadcasts, but this can’t be true.”* He shakes his head. *“SH!#, in case something did happen, we best think about what we should do, and leaving right now may not be the best idea.”*


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Brian looks a bit concerned.  *"Where was the brodcast from, did it say?  Perhaps we should make our way there if it's close.  Otherwise, I think it's best to stay here for a bit and keep scanning the radio."*


----------



## zantriel (Sep 16, 2005)

*“He said Scotland, if it has gone that far who knows what.”* He puts his arm around Brit and pulls her close. *“If things have… if it is as bad as the radio says we need to support one another, and help each other through this.”*


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

*"And that's the only signal you could get?" *  Brian asks, with concern.  *"Yes, we should look after ourselves.  We should look for anything out there we can eat, because we might be up here much longer than we thought, and the fridge isn't going to stay cool forever."*

Brian looks over at Steph *"I don't think your Daddy is going to ride to your rescue."*


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Brian looks over at Steph *"I don't think your Daddy is going to ride to your rescue."*




Steph's head snaps up at Brian's comment with a withering glare, but it quickly breaks down into a quivering lip, then a steady stream of tears and wails. She stands up in a fury, knocking her chair down in the process, and runs outside.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 16, 2005)

*"So, the consensus is sit around here then is it?"* Meat asks of no one in particular *"In that case, what are we going to do? We sit here staring at the walls and we'll be stir crazy and using those guns on each other within the week. Should we continue as though nothing has happened? Bit of fishing, hiking, toasting marshmallows over the fire  - at least it'll be something to take our minds off whatever has happened"* the gangly youth suggests.


----------



## Bront (Sep 16, 2005)

*"Well, hiking we can look for food, same with fishing and maybe even some hunting.  We're just going to have to deal with things as they come.  A bit of swimming would be good though."*


----------



## zantriel (Sep 16, 2005)

*“Someone better go after her; that was a bit blunt, she might do something stupid.”* He looks to Rod. *“Other than that we should play it by ear. I’ve been hunting and fishing up here for years and we can survive if we are careful, we have a fresh water river nearby and the game is good around here as well as the fishing. We have several board games and cards. And if we are careful with the Gas we will have it for when we need it. Otherwise we can use the fireplace to cook and for light.”* He gets a small grin. *“Next up on Survivor…”*

_I have to be strong for my friends and especially for Brit, I'm so glad she’s here, I don’t know what I would do if she was left back home… god I hope everyone is alright, please let them be alright… I've got to be strong, I've got to be strong._ He holds Brit tighter; she would know that it means he’s upset, though he’s trying not to show it. Ever since his father was murdered he has had problems showing his emotions, except to her when they are alone.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2005)

Brit looks at Johnny and smiles, placing a hand on his knee and leaning against him. She turns to the rest of the her friends.

*"Yeah, let's just try to enjoy this weekend. If this is real,"* a wave of her hand shows that she doesn't believe it, *"then there's nothing we can do anyway. And think about it - it's like some bad movie. Nothing like that can really happen."*


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

Sharing Johnny's concern for Steph, Meat goes outside to see if she needs any help.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Sharing Johnny's concern for Steph, Meat goes outside to see if she needs any help.




You see her far off in the distance, jogging down the road towards town.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

*Meat*

*"Steph, Steph, come back"* Meat yells as his feet hit the front porch and he sees the young woman running down the road. Pausing he turns his head and yell into the house *"She's flipped out and is running back to town, come on"*, with the heads up given, Meat leaps from the porch and starts to pursue the girl down the road.


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Hearing that, Brian curses and runs after her.  *"Steph, don't leave, it's not safe!"*


----------



## zantriel (Sep 17, 2005)

“Sh!#.” Johnny exclaims, he then jumps up and joins the others in going after Stephanie. He throws Brit a look of apology as he heads out the door.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 19, 2005)

As Rod continues eating, he just shrugs, *"I guess I've always had this effect on women."*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 19, 2005)

*"You're an a**, you know that?"* Brittany looks at Rod with disgust before shoving her plate away from her on the table and walking outside.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 19, 2005)

*"Hey, I'm not the one who told her that her 'Daddy's' vaporized!"* Rod yells at her back as she leaves.  *"And so is yours, honey."* he says to his breakfast as he continues to eat.  He wonders if the house is still standing, and if he can get it after his pill popping mother's body is removed with the rest.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 20, 2005)

Steph does her best to keep the boys from catching her by running at top speed.

ooc: Athletics check is a 9.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 20, 2005)

Not being as fit as he was before his hospitalisation Meat is soon overtaken by Johhny and Brian but he trudges on nevertheless hoping that he can help to calm the girl down if the other guys could but stop her.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 20, 2005)

Brit walks out to the porch and stands, watching the boys run after Steph. Brittany is pretty sure that one of the boys will catch her....

_OOC: Not running after the chick._


----------



## Jennileerose (Sep 21, 2005)

Shannon joins Brit on the porch, looking tired and withdrawn.  She holds a cup of tea in her hands and just watches the men go after her. 

_When is that girl going to grow up?_ She thinks.


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2005)

Brian begins to close on Steph, and looks for a way to grab her.

OOC: Fort: 4 , Grapple check: 17


----------



## zantriel (Sep 21, 2005)

As is Johnny.
OOC: Running Fort (1d20+2=22)

OOC: Grapple Grapple (1d20+3=12)

*“I’ll head her off, you grab her.”* Johnny says through clenched teeth.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 21, 2005)

ooc: Opposed Grapple is a 19, suckas! They can never take my freeedooooooooommmmmmm!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 21, 2005)

Brit shakes her head as Steph eludes the boys and makes herself comfortable on one of the old rockers on the porch, gesturing Shannon to another. *"I'd help, but she's already pretty far down the road,"* Brit offers, as if to excuse her inaction.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 21, 2005)

Steph keeps eluding the chasers, running further and further away from the cabin.

(keep trying, guys lol)


----------



## zantriel (Sep 22, 2005)

Johnny yells out to her, *“If you come back I will try to get your phone working so you can call your dad. I think we all would like to call home.”* He takes a few breaths.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Brian makes another attempt to grab her.

OOC: Grapple: 13


----------



## zantriel (Sep 22, 2005)

OOC: Grapple (1d20+3=14)
If he catches her this time he will pull her close holding her and say *“Please come back, I can’t lose anyone else I care about, we need to be there for each other. Please don’t run away.”*


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 22, 2005)

Steph's tear streaked face is bunched up with anger as the two boys catch her. "I'm going home! You can't make me stay here! You can't!"

She lashes out ineffectively at ther would-be rescuers, but can't stop them from dragging her to a stop.

"You bastards! Let me go!"


----------



## zantriel (Sep 22, 2005)

With a sad voice, *“It’s not safe, we don’t want you to get hurt, we will go soon, but we need to know more, what if there’s radiation, or worst. I found my fathers body after he was murdered, I don’t want to find you the same way. Please...”* He can’t get much else out after that.


----------



## taitzu52 (Sep 22, 2005)

_Mmmmm....eggs._


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

*"Look, I'm sorry for how I said what I did, but we have to understand that it's likely most people are not well.  Your daddy I'm sure wants you to survive more than anything.  Let us help you."*  Brian says.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 23, 2005)

Steph finally runs out of steam and lets the boys lead her back to the cabin, crying softly for the loooong walk and not responding to any comments.


----------



## zantriel (Sep 26, 2005)

Johnny tries to comfort her as best as he can. Once he reaches the cabin, *“We should take her inside, let her lay down for a bit.”*


----------



## Jennileerose (Sep 26, 2005)

Shannon sits in the rocker next to Brit and just watches the drama unfold.  She brings her knees up to her chest and rocks the chair back and forth, watching Brian in particular.  

_This is insane...it's all nuts.  I'm stuck here in a cabin with people I barely know, the world's a mess, and I'm too busy being scared to even try to write about it.        

Brian is kind of cute...Waitaminute...has some sort of radiation made me lose my mind?
_ 

Shannon starts to hyperventalte.  _Calm down.....calm down....one of us has already made a scene...._


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2005)

Brian helps Johny lay Steph down on the couch, and then sits at a distance.

*"We should do something today.  Perhaps a hike or a swim, just to get out and get our minds off of everything, and get to know the area."*


----------



## zantriel (Sep 27, 2005)

*“Swimming sounds good, let’s grab our stuff and go.”* Johnny heads to the door and yells out to the girls, *“Any of you feel like going swimming? It might help us relax a bit; god knows I could us it.”*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 27, 2005)

*"Oh, thank GAWD,"* Shannon hears Brit mutter. *"Something to do."*

She bounces up out of the chair, and in a brightly cheery voice calls *"Sounds great! Let's go!"*


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

Brian gathers his things, changes into a suit and sleeveless tee.  He grabs two towels and a small bag.  He sets his's gun's safety on, and slips it into the bag, along with some soap and a wash cloth, and then folds the bag into his towels.

*"Anyone know what we want to throw in the cooler?"* he asks when he emerges from his room.  *"Might not be cold for long anyway, so might as well enjoy it."*


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 1, 2005)

Steph falls asleep on the couch, tear-streaked face buried in a pillow.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

*"Should we take her with?  I'd hate to leave anyone behind alone."*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 5, 2005)

*"How about some beers and the makings of sandwiches, in case we get hungry?"* Brit says to Brian's question as she walks back into the living room. She's wearing a skimpy, shell-pink bikini top and jeans. *"I'm ready, let's go."* She pauses and looks at Steph. *"If she doesn't want to go, maybe someone should stay here with her?"*


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 5, 2005)

*"Yeah, I'm not going swimming."* says Rod.  His ivory white skin is sure proof that he is never in the sun too long.  Ever.


----------



## zantriel (Oct 5, 2005)

Johnny goes and packs a few thing for swimming, swim suit, tanning lotion, two towels, condoms, his Winchester 94 (.444 hunting rifle) With Scope, his hunting knife, the pistol from the gun locker, first aid kit, TP, fishing equipment, you know the essentials. When he comes out he hears that Rod isn’t going, *"Dude come on, we should all go, but I’m not going to force you."* He give Rod a grin. *"We are going to have beer…"*


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 5, 2005)

*"So what could deter me more, your bristling with firearms, or watching you get drunk with firearms?"*  Rod makes an 'X' with his fingers and goes back to rummaging around the kitchen.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2005)

*The trip to the Lake.*

[sblock]
It is mid-morning when you start your hike, a two hour hike following a faint trail and your compass. It's downhill most of the time, with a nice vieuw over the valley. Too bad that you can still see a plume of smoke heading up from somewhere in the direction of the town.

The wildlife is a bit subdued, but soon the birds start singing again, and you can almost forget what has happened.
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 6, 2005)

*At the cabin.*

[sblock]
You watch as the swimmers disappear in the woods. All satys quiet for an hour or two, but then....

OOC : Spot Check Please.

[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 6, 2005)

*At the cabin.*

[sblock]Steph would be sleeping on the couch.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

[sblock=By the Lake]Brian drags Shannon along and heads out, helping Johny carry the cooler, and his bag slung along his shoulder.[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 6, 2005)

*at the cabin*

[sblock]Rod gets a massive, *13* http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=162060[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2005)

*Meat at the Cabin*

Meat, still being concered for Steph's well being, stays back at the cabin. He makes some sandwhiches and grabs some sodas and beers and places them in a small esky before retiring to the lounge room with his booty to watch over the now sleeping girl. He positions himself so he can see out the window and watch for the return of his friends while at the same time being able to keep an eye and an ear on Steph.

OOC: Spot 13 (10  + 3)


----------



## zantriel (Oct 11, 2005)

*At the lake*
[sblock]Johnny only drinks a few beers, nothing like he does normally, but he does begin to relax after while, especially after the birds start singing. He spends most of his time with Brittany, and considers asking her to marry him while at the lake, that was the idea behind this trip. _Maybe later, I mean how do you ask someone to marry you after the world has ended? I don’t know what I should do, on one hand, it could give us a ray of hope, but, it will also remind us of what happened._ A splash of water in the face pulls him out of his thought. *“Oh, now you’ve done it.”* He lightly tackles Brit, sending them both into the water.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 13, 2005)

[sblock=at the cabin]
Steph is sleeping at the couch, face streaked with tears. She mutters now and then.

Meat and rod sit on the porch, looking out over the valley. Suddenly they notice some movement up ahead. The sheriff is walking on the trail towards the cabin.

[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 13, 2005)

[sblock=at the lake]
The lake is very quiet, you being the only people in miles around. You splatter, swim and have fun without much disturbance.

Spot checks please.
[/sblock]


----------



## zantriel (Oct 13, 2005)

By chance Johnny looked in the right direction. Spot Check (1d20+0=19)


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

As usuall, Brian is a bit disctracted.

Brian's Spot Check (1d20=9)


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 13, 2005)

At the cabin
[sblock]Seeing the Sherrif Meat jumps up and races over to Steph gently shacking her awake*"Looks like we've finally had a break"* he says concern tinging his voice *"The Sherrif is here, come on, let's go and see what he can tell us"*[/sblock]


----------



## Jennileerose (Oct 13, 2005)

Shannon's hiding off to the side with her nose in a notebook so she doesn't see anything.

spot check at the lake (1d20=9)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 13, 2005)

Brit is too busy splashing in the lake with Johnny to notice anything.

Spot: 6-1=5


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 13, 2005)

[sblock]Steph wakes up quickly, having never really reached deep sleep anyhow. "What? The sheriff?" She bolts up and heads out the door. "Come on, guys!"[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Jennileerose said:
			
		

> Shannon's hiding off to the side with her nose in a notebook so she doesn't see anything.
> 
> spot check at the lake (1d20=9)



OOC: You're spot check is +5, so you're actualy at a 14.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 17, 2005)

[sblock]Racing after Steph Meat joins the young beauty on the front porch awaiting the arrival of the Sherrif.[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Oct 17, 2005)

*at the cabin:*

[sblock]Rod starts jogging up off of the porch, waving his hands in the air, shouting, *"Hey!!  Hey, over here!*  As if the sheriff didn't know that.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 17, 2005)

[sblock= at the cabin]

The sherif looks up art the shouting youngsters. He cocks his head as they approach, and blinks a few times as they get closer. He stands still, face expressionless.

"hi there"

he looks at you

"Steph and meat and rod"

[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 17, 2005)

[sblock=Johny only]
From the forrested mountainside on the other side of the lake you saw a flash of light, like you get when the sun flashes of a piece of glass, like binoculars, or a scope. You can see it twice, then it stops.
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 17, 2005)

OOC : both at the cabin and at the lake : 

remember the sboilerblocks:

[ spoiler ] blablabla [ / spoiler ]

for those who don't know, but without the spaces.

Also, from now on I want you to describe your thoughts in _italics_ whenever you post something.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 17, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> [sblock= at the cabin]
> 
> The sherif looks up art the shouting youngsters. He cocks his head as they approach, and blinks a few times as they get closer. He stands still, face expressionless.
> 
> ...




[sblock]"Uhhh.. yeah? It's us. Why are you walking around? Did my daddy send you?"[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 18, 2005)

[sblock=At the lake]Brian walks over to Shannon, uses his finger to push down her notebook so he can see her face, and asks *"You going to join us?  The water's fine.  No sense in hiding up here."*[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 18, 2005)

At the Cabin
[sblock]*"What the hell is going on Sherrif, we heard some explosions and now nothing seems to work"* Meat says as he nears the Sherrif a quizzical expression on his face _Something's not right with this bloke_[/sblock]


----------



## zantriel (Oct 26, 2005)

*At the Lake*
[sblock] Johnny heads for his stuff, *“Hey guys, I think someone is watching us, I just saw a reflection of light of glass up the way a bit.”* He moves towards his gun case, keeping his back towards the flash, he then opens it just enough to pull off the scope. *“Could be nothing, but I’m going to take a look.”*[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 27, 2005)

[sblock= at the cabin]

The sheriff blinks.
"Yes, the explosions. Probably an army experiment. A few things broke down at the town too."
Blink, Blink.

"Maybe I should take a look at your car?"

He walks to the landcruiser, and after a few seconds pops open the hood.

"Could someone give me a hand?"
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 27, 2005)

[sblock=at the lake]
OOC : spot check for johny
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 27, 2005)

*Meat at the cabin*

[sblock]*"Sure can"* Meat says as he moves slowly over towards the car _"He is acting really strange, even for a Redneck"_ Meat thinks to himself as he walks, before he gets there he stops and addresses the Sherrif *"So Sherrif, where's your car? It's a long walk from town to here just for a few kids. *[/sblock]


----------



## zantriel (Oct 27, 2005)

Oops, Brits top must have slipped, Spot Check (1d20+0=2)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 28, 2005)

[sblock=At the Lake]
*"Someone's watching us?!?!"* Brit gasps and scrambles toward the shore and the towels - nearly losing her skimpy bikini top as she does so.



_OOC: Reason for Johnny's missed spot check.  _

[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 28, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> [sblock= at the cabin]
> 
> The sheriff blinks.
> "Yes, the explosions. Probably an army experiment. A few things broke down at the town too."
> ...




[sblock]"Yeah, how did you get way out here? It's hours by car, nevermind on foot."[/sblock]


----------



## zantriel (Nov 1, 2005)

*At the Lake:*
[sblock] _Damn, lost his position, I hope its nothing._ He leaves the case’s zipper open but does not pull the rifle out. *“Well I can’t see anything now; the sheriff did say that there were some lost hikers, maybe it’s them.”* He doesn’t think that it was, but no need to worry everyone needlessly. [/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 1, 2005)

*at the cabin*

[sblock]*"Experiment?"* Rod blurts out, *"But we heard on the radio....*  He looks around at Meat's disapproving face, and gives up on his quest for truth, in favor of the chance at a ride home.[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 1, 2005)

[sblock=at the cabin]
"Yes, my car broke down too."

Blink blink.

"I was out in the woods looking for those kids last night."

blink blink.

He cocks his head.

"A radio station? Strange. We did not pick up any messages."


Blink Blink.


"Where did you say they were broadcasting from?"

[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Nov 1, 2005)

[sblock=at the lake]

spot and listen checks

[/sblock]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Nov 1, 2005)

[sblock=At the Lake]
Brittany relaxes as Johnny says it's nothing. *"Good,"* she says, *"I think we're all a little worked up about last night."* She brushes her wet hair back and walks toward the cooler, towel draped about her shoulders. *"Anyone want a beer?"* She asks, rummaging in the cooler.


_
Spot: 4-1 = 3
Listen: 6-1 = 5 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=177510
Wow, I roll as good online as I do in person. _
[/sblock]


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 1, 2005)

*At the cabin*

[sblock] "What's your problem, 'tard?" Steph looks at the man like he is a tentacled mutant eating a bucket of lard. "I thought you cops were always prepared?"[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 2, 2005)

*At the cabin*

[sblock]Still standing a respectable distance away from the Sherrif Meat answers his question as best he can *"We couldn't make out any real details because of all the interference but the broadcast seemed to suggest that Washington had been destroyed, the Pres and first lady had been killed, and that whatever happened wasn't isolated to the US"*[/sblock]


----------



## zantriel (Nov 2, 2005)

*At the Lake*[sblock]Johnny still keeps an eye and ear open, just in case.
Spot Check (1d20=16)
Listen Check (1d20=11)[/sblock]


----------



## taitzu52 (Nov 5, 2005)

*at the cabin*

[sblock]*"Looking for what kids?"* Rod says in a a voice that is too deep for him, almost mockingly.  _Is this guy on somehting?_ he thinks to himself.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Nov 6, 2005)

[sblock=At the lake]*"A beer sounds good,"* Brian says. *"Want one Shannon?"*

Brian - Spot and Listen (1d20=16, 1d20=13)[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 7, 2005)

At The Cabin
[sblock]*"Voice finally breaking eh Rod?* Meat says to his sometimes friend, turning back to the sherrif he continues *"You got a problem with your eyes man, the weather drying them out is it?"* he says with an exagerrated round of blinks.[/sblock]


----------

